# Schwierigkeitsgrad



## Shrukan (26. April 2009)

Vielleicht kam das Thema hier schon mal auf, jedoch möchte ich es aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten.
Es sind Raids die sich nicht zu den Besten zählen, aber auch Erfolge sammeln wollen.
Erfolge gibt es inzwischen im Raid-Content genüge, aber in anderer Form von diesem neuen Achievement-System.
Wenn man Boss Sartharion zum Beispiel mit drei Adds besiegt, ist das ein Erfolg bzw. eine Leistung, jedoch kann 
jeder von sich behaupten Sartharion besiegt zu haben, egal mit welchen Adds.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen lässt seit dem Addon mit diesem Sagen umwogenen Lich King, der nicht mal wirklich im Spiel ist,
es heißt ja "Wrath of the Lich King". Naxxramas und der gesamte restliche T7-Content war echt so einfach, und da konnte ich es einfach
nicht verstehen, dass so viele Gruppen daran doch noch verzweifeln.
Auch in Naxxramas werden die Erfolge eines Raides an Erfolgen gemessen, jedoch kann immer noch wirklich jeder die Bosse bezwingen, 
wenn man ein bisschen Skill hat.

Mit Ulduar haben viele Raids gehofft, dass es schwerer wird.
Ja es ist schon schwerer als Naxxramas, nur sehr geringfügig.
Ensidia, Method und wie sie heißen, schaffen die Bosse in wenigen Stunden, andere Raids in Europa in der ersten ID.
So viel schwerer kann als Ulduar nun auch nicht sein. Jetzt kommt der Einspruch von Blizzard:
Es gibt ja die Hardmodes und diesen heftigen Boss mit der richtig heftigen Questreihe.
Schön! Trotzdem kann immer noch jeder Mensch diese Bosse umhauen, bis auf einen!
Es gibt aber besseren Loot! Toll was will ich mit besseren Loot?
Ein oder zwei Items mehr oder mit angehobenen Itemlevel?
Das ist es doch einfach nicht. So einen großen Unterschied zu den Rest der Masse schafft man damit nicht, weil in dem Fall die Items
uninteressant sind, sondern nur, dass der Boss tot ist.

Jetzt kommt mein Bedenken!
Was macht Blizzard, mit dem Ende des Addons von "Wrath of the Lich King"?
Wenn es genauso laufen wird, dass jeder doofe Raid diesen Lich König umhauen kann, wird es echt lächerlich.
Ja dann einen Hardmode einfügen, genau! Damit ja nur ein paar den König mit bisschen mehr Hp umhauen oder mehr Adds.
Das ist es einfach nicht. Am Ende ist Ensidia wieder 20h in der Instanz und ist durch mit dem ganzen Content!
Und dann wunder ich mich nicht wenn Ende des Jahres schon ein neues Addon kommt, weil alles schon ausgelutscht ist.

Ich versuche hier nicht zu flamen oder rumzuheulen, ich will mal einfach klar sagen, was Blizzard falsch macht.
Denn das ist einfach nicht die Richtung, die viele Raids sehen wollen.


----------



## Blooddrainer (26. April 2009)

Du kannst aber Ensidia nicht als messlatte nehmen ....

ist wohl logisch das die ,,weltbeste Gilde,, da durchkommt wie nix.

Wir sind Bisher Bei general , mit ein paar schwierigkeiten , aber sonst recht gut durchbekommen.

Mit ner Randomgrp bezweifle ich das du da weit kommst , ebenso wie mit weniger eingespieleten raidgilden.


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. April 2009)

Warst du schon bei Yogg-Saron?
Ich glaube irgendwie nicht

Außerdem so als Vergleich: Wenn eine "normale" Gilde 3*die Woche 4h raiden geht ist sie am Ende der ID (wenn man vom Tempo ausgeht das ne Gilde bei uns aufm Server vorgelegt hat die Yogg in der ersten ID down hatte) bei Freya...


----------



## Phionan (26. April 2009)

Du kannst Ensidia oder wie sie heissen und co, also die Top Gilden nicht mit den 0/8/15 Raidern vergleichen.

Es ist einfach sagst du, hast du den kompletten Content den schon clear? Also auch Hardmode etc.? Wenn ja, dann Gratuliere, dann gehörst du und deine Gilde zu den wenigsten. Wenn nein, dann kannst du den Content und seine Schwierigkeit nicht wirklich beurteilen.

Naxx war einfach, sind aber noch immer für einige, vorallem neueinsteiger, eine Herausforderung. Wieso sind Leute, die noch in Naxx wipen noobs, die nichts drauf haben? 

Ich persönlich finde, Blizzard geht in diesem Sinne genau den richtigen Weg. Natürlich hätten sie Ulduar alá Sonnenbrunnen machen können, aber was hätte das genutzt wenns viele Gilden und Spieler wieder erst mit dem nächsten Addon gesehen hätten? Bzw. wie hätte dann die nächste Raid ini ausgesehen? 
WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, auch wenn viele es schon gar nicht mehr warhaben möchten, aber es ist nun mal so, und ein Spiel soll darauf gebaut sein, das jeder seinen Spaß haben kann.

LG
Phio


----------



## _Yo_ (26. April 2009)

Achso^^Ich spiele zufällig auf dem Server auf dem Ensidia spielt und die sind immernoch pausenlos in Ulduar das bedeutet doch wohl das die Bosse nen deftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben (wenn auch im Hardmode), ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was ich an dem Archievmentsystem blöd finde ist das ich einfach nicht nach Naxx komme. Ich hab mitlerweile die beiden t7 teile fpr Marken und bin komplett mit 80er Blues und nen paar Epics ausgestattet und komm einfach nicht nach Naxx, weil ich das Archievment nicht hab..zu Karazeiten hab ich einfach gelogen und schon war ich dabei und alles ging gut..tjoa das klappt jetzt nichtmehr


----------



## Shallyn (26. April 2009)

Arthas wird wohl mindestens genauso schwer wie dieser ALLERLETZTE Boss in Ulduar, wär ja sonst irgendwie witzlos. Selbst dieser Boss wirds ja von Blizzard schon als Raidvernichter oder so bezeichnet.
Also keine Angst wird schon noch dolle schwer, bis wieder alle jammern.


----------



## Cutlan (26. April 2009)

Abes stimmt doch Uladar ist geringfügig schwerer als Naxx25, sei es normal oder hero. Die "guten" Gilden haben schon 8 - 10 Bosse von den 14 fertig.
So gesehen ist Uladar auch mit Hardmode in 4 monaten im Farmmode. Und die imba, ProGamer schreien wieder das alles wieder zu leicht ist.
Daher bin ich dafür das es 3 Schwierigkeitstufen gibt; normal, hero , legendär (was 200% über hero sein sollte).

mfg


----------



## Blood_Mannoroth (26. April 2009)

Phionan schrieb:


> Du kannst Ensidia oder wie sie heissen und co, also die Top Gilden nicht mit den 0/8/15 Raidern vergleichen.
> 
> Es ist einfach sagst du, hast du den kompletten Content den schon clear? Also auch Hardmode etc.? Wenn ja, dann Gratuliere, dann gehörst du und deine Gilde zu den wenigsten. Wenn nein, dann kannst du den Content und seine Schwierigkeit nicht wirklich beurteilen.




Seh ich genau so. 
Ich bin mit dir einer Meinung, dass wenn man eine gute Gilde hat, die auch regelmäßig Raids auf die beine Stellt, Naxx kein Proplem darstellt.
Aber Ulduar ist im 25er um einiges Knackiger als Naxx.

Erst wenn man selbst da war, kann man sich eine Meinung bilden. Alles andere sind Mutmassungen ohne Hintergrund.


----------



## StepBack (26. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kam das Thema hier schon mal auf, jedoch möchte ich es aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten.
> Es sind Raids die sich nicht zu den Besten zählen, aber auch Erfolge sammeln wollen.
> Erfolge gibt es inzwischen im Raid-Content genüge, aber in anderer Form von diesem neuen Achievement-System.
> Wenn man Boss Sartharion zum Beispiel mit drei Adds besiegt, ist das ein Erfolg bzw. eine Leistung, jedoch kann
> ...


Sag bescheid, wenn du alle Achievements hast, dann reden wir weiter!


----------



## Roque12345 (26. April 2009)

Also vorweg:

war noch nie Ulduar und mach atm mit Gilde einma pro Woche Naxx 10er bzw 25er.

Irgendwie habsch aber bei manchen so das Gefühl das sie von vornherein negativ unterwegs sind. Jetzt sagen sie "Viel zu einfach" und WENN Blizz dann was macht, wo man sagen könnte "Wusch das is wirklich >>KAUM<< möglich" wette ich dass genau diese Leuts mit weinen anfangen "Woah das is unmöglich und Zeitverschwendung weils net machbar is".

habe bisher nur positiv vom Schwierigkeitsgrad Ulduar gehört, von daher...


----------



## Alpax (26. April 2009)

Also mein Raid hat nichtmal Naxxramas auf Farm ... zwar clear aber trotzdem hin und wieder probleme (10er) .. und malygos schaffen wir garnet ...
trotzdem haben wir Flammenleviathan, XT002 und Razorscale down .. und es geht voran ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schwierigkeit is super finde ich .. schwer aber net unschaffbar


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. April 2009)

paar kleine facts die ich für den 10er hardmode im kopf hab:
RaidDPS Hodir-Hardmode: ~85.000
Deconstructor-Hardmode: ~80k
Mirmiron-Hardmode: 45k DpS auf TANK!

Und das sind 10er! werte


----------



## Cypress2308 (26. April 2009)

Ulduar ist nich sehr viel schwieriger als Naxxramas das stimmt schon. (Jedenfalls die Bosse die ich durch hab.)
Aber ich denke das Blizz früher oder später darauf eingehen wird das alle jammern das immernoch alles zu leicht ist.

Und nur weil Ensidia Yogg-Sarron so schnell down hatten heisst es nicht das er leicht ist. Diese Typen sind richtige Pro-Gamer sogar Kohle dafür bekommen. Das ist in etwa so als würde man behaupten das man die deutsche Nationalmannschaft locker fertig machen würde nur weil Brasilien es geschafft hat (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und ich bin mir sicher das wenn Blizz die Tore zu Eiskronenzitadelle öffnet auch Ensidia es nicht leicht haben wird. Denn wenn sie *DEN* Obermotz Arthas zu leicht machen, machen sie sich und World of Warcraft ziemlich lächerlich. Wenn dieser Fall auftritt wars das für mich mit WoW.

Aber mal gucken was die Zukunft so bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (26. April 2009)

Naja, als Beispiel irgendwelche Top-Gilden ranzuholen ist so oder so eher Sinnfrei.

Erstens, in ihrer ersten ID haben die die Bosse auch nicht gelegt, da ich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils, davon ausgehe das die Gilden sich die meisten Bosse auf dem Testservern angesehen haben.

Zweitens, spielen wohl die wenigsten von uns in einer dieser Gilden und es gibt sogar Gilden, die dazu auch noch recht klein sind und Abgänge/Ausfälle nur schwer zu kompensieren sind. 
Für die wenigsten ist Ulduar somit ein Spaziergang und was Naxx angeht, ist es auch nur dann leicht, wenn der gesamte Raid mindestens Hero-Equipt ist oder 2 Leute mit durch gezogen werden können, alles was darüber hinaus geht, kann auch Naxx sehr schwer machen zumindestens im 10er Content wo jeder weitere Ausfall schnell ins Gewicht fällt.

Drittens, hat noch niemand, überhaupt auch nur die geringste Ahnung was uns mit Arthas noch erwartet, noch liegt er nicht und wenn es Blizzard in den Kram passt, rennt er auch noch munter im nächsten AddOn rum, von daher abwarten. Denn egal was geschrieben und berichtet wird, noch ist nichts davon auf den Live-Servern.

machet jut


----------



## MrGimbel (26. April 2009)

Also ich gehör ja definitiv noch zu den Noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und war dieses Wochenende das erstemal überhaupt in einer Raid Instanz. Zu siebt ( 2 L80, der Rest zwischen 72 und 78) in Kara, wir haben cirka 4h gebraucht und einige wipes kassiert. Und das obwohl alle, bis auf meine Wenigkeit, die Instanz kannten, also was bei welchem Boss zu beachten ist. 
Wenn die Supergilde Ensidia, wie hier behauptet, seit dem Aufspielen täglich für eventuell 4h am Raiden ist, dann kommt man da auf 28h (ist jetzt ne Woche her oder??? die Testruns auf dem Testrealm nicht mitgezählt), die Blizzard für Mau zur Verfügung gestellt hat (was ich vielleicht Ende des Jahres mal zu Gesicht bekomme).
Ich kann das ganze Gejammer nicht verstehen. Ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass Leute wie ich nicht die Minderheit der Wow-Spieler stellen, sondern die absolute Mehrheit. 
Vielleicht sollte Blizz einfach mal Hardcore-Realms einführen, wo die ganzen Wannabe-Checker sich mal so richtig die Zähne ausbeisen können, ich würde ja Geld wetten, dass diese dann leer stünden, und sich trotzdem noch Leute über Casualcraft beschweren...


----------



## Ollimua (26. April 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> paar kleine facts die ich für den 10er hardmode im kopf hab:
> RaidDPS Hodir-Hardmode: ~85.000
> Deconstructor-Hardmode: ~80k
> Mirmiron-Hardmode: 45k DpS auf TANK!
> ...



Schwachsinn


----------



## CharlySteven (26. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Mit Ulduar haben viele Raids gehofft, dass es schwerer wird.
> Ja es ist schon schwerer als Naxxramas, nur sehr geringfügig.


und selber sicherlich gerade mal 2ulduarbosse  down oder?.... also ic hweiß ja nich naxx25 kann man zu 18 (und weniger) clearen.... ulduar25 is mit 25leuten hart.....


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. April 2009)

@TE: Schon ein bisschen egoistisch, meinst du nicht auch? Ist doch gut das sie jedem den Content zugänglich machen, ich weis garnicht was dich das interessiert Oo

Wenn du es schwieriger haben willst, dann nimm den Hardmode!

Punktum, aus, schluss, keine Diskussion weiter nötig.


----------



## Mixaria (26. April 2009)

hab ma nur den post vom te gelesen und net weiter.
so ulduar is einfach...aber nur geringfügig...weil ne bezahlte progamer gilde den in paar stunden down hatte...soso.
ähm.... schon in ulduar gewesen? 
schon ma in prozent gesehen wie viele spieler weltweit yogg saron getötet haben?? also um das ma zu verdeutlichen, es sind etwa 0,3%.
man kann mir ja erzählen was man will... aber viel is das nich.
meine gilde hat ulduar auch in der ersten id gecleart... aber mit urlaub nehmen und powersuchten.wenn ich mir da mein bescheidenes urteil erlauben darf: ulduar ist für den random-runner fast net zu schaffen. leute die in naxx mittelmäßig waren werden in ulduar ihr blaues wunder erleben. va im 25er. ohne hardmodes. zumindest dann bei den letzten bossen vor yogg... som sachen wie thorim oder aurijaya oder wie die olle mit den hunden auch immer heisst. da is nix mehr mit wir stehen da und bewegen uns net und dpsen einfach alles down, geht schon irgendwie.
also jeder der weint ulduar wäre zu leicht, dem muss ich ehrlich widersprechen. isset nich.
jut, wenn das team eingespielt und die takken und laufwege dann drin sind, is alles zu schaffen... aber garantiert net ma so eben wie naxx.

mfg
Mixa


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. April 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Schwachsinn


Öhm, Jaaaa....
Rechne es nach wenn du Spass an der Freude hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ensidia, Method und wie sie heißen, schaffen die Bosse in wenigen Stunden, andere Raids in Europa in der ersten ID.
> So viel schwerer kann als Ulduar nun auch nicht sein.




wenn man keine ahnung hat .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geh mal rein bzw. gib mal dein armory link und dann sehen wir mal wann DU die bosse da down hast -.-
könnt mich schon wieder aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MagicDarrok schrieb:


> paar kleine facts die ich für den 10er hardmode im kopf hab:
> RaidDPS Hodir-Hardmode: ~85.000
> Deconstructor-Hardmode: ~80k
> Mirmiron-Hardmode: 45k DpS auf TANK!
> ...




100% /sign *ironie an* aber wenn schon die top gilden soviel dps haben, werden die andern das ja auch in summe LOCKER packen *ironie aus*


----------



## Ingwald (26. April 2009)

Man muss auch bedenken dass Gilden wie Ensidia und Method die Ini aufm PTR Wochenlang getryed hat. Deshalb sind die auch so schnell durch gewesen.


----------



## Seryma (26. April 2009)

Hast du's down? Nein? Dann mach mal, heul hier net rum "Omg Ensidia hats down, Ulduar is viel zu leich *mimimimi*" 

Wenn du alle Bosse mit sämtlichen Achievements umgehauen hast, erst dann will ich was von dir hören...

FU Ensidia!


----------



## Murinus (27. April 2009)

Ach ist doch egal ...
du sollst ja keine langeweile bekommn ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum sollen die die das härteste im raid content schaffen nicht auch etwas besonderes bekommen  und man kann kann so manche erfolge  als time run sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haf fun und viel erfolg .


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Es gibt aber besseren Loot! Toll was will ich mit besseren Loot?
> Ein oder zwei Items mehr oder mit angehobenen Itemlevel?
> Das ist es doch einfach nicht. So einen großen Unterschied zu den Rest der Masse schafft man damit nicht, weil in dem Fall die Items uninteressant sind, sondern nur, dass der Boss tot ist.



Was ich gut finde.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wenn es genauso laufen wird, dass jeder doofe Raid diesen Lich König umhauen kann, wird es echt lächerlich.



Also irgendwo muss man sich entscheiden. 
Entweder ist Arthas so doll, dann kann ihn keiner umhauen und man braucht ihn nicht als Boss zu bringen.
Oder man bringt ihn eben als Raid für die Spieler, dann sollten auch mehr als 5% der Spieler in der Lage sein mal dahinzukommen.

Dieses "Die anderen Spieler sind so dumm und schlecht und normal und dürfen bloss nicht das haben was ich großer Pro Gamer habe"-Denken ist zum kotzen. Sorry, profiliert euch im Job dann braucht ihr es nicht mehr im Spiel so furchtbar dringend.


----------



## Leonalis (27. April 2009)

Ich glaub dem ist nicht klar wie ensidia Raidet


Ensidia hat damals auf der Beta von Lichking nur Beta gespielt, die haben 0h mit BC damals noch verbracht weil alles down war. die haben encounter perfektioniert und mit dem Add on fast-lvn gemacht um reingehen zu können und bosse legen. Es war alles Bekannt ergo musste man nichts mehr herausfinden.

Jetzt mit 3.1 das gleiche Spiel. Die haben ihre gesamte Gilde auf den PTR transferiert, glaub war ein Spanischer und haben dort getestet bis die Finger blutig waren, denen war es scheiss egal was die in lichking verpassen, warum? sie haben ja alle erfolge. 


Jetzt kam 3.1 was mchen sie? sie gehen mit Routine rein und legen das Zeug, am 1. abend müssen die nicht noch nen Guide lesen und herausfinden. Nein sie gehen mit standart und Routine rein.


Das ist das ganze Geheimnis. Ich meine wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde und Ruhm ernten kann. Von mir aus wer dsa so will. naja. nicht mein ding.


----------



## Shrukan (27. April 2009)

StepBack schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn du alle Achievements hast, dann reden wir weiter!



Hättest du richtig gelesen, mir geht es nicht um die Achievements, mir gehts es um den Boss selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (27. April 2009)

Was macht Blizzard falsch? Billizard hat in SW gesehen das echt wenige die Instanz gesehen haben. Und Blizzard etwickelt das Spiel für mehr als nur 100 Raidgilden. 

Ich meine, du sitzt da als entwickler, baust ewig an einer Instanz, und den? Sehen vll 1 % der Spieler deine Werke....

Ich finde das das mit den Hardmodes schon okey ist. Auch wenn  etwas mehr belohnnung echt nicht schlecht wäre.

Ich stehe mit meiner Gilde seit heut bei Yogg und kann sagen Ulduar ist gut gelungen.


----------



## Annovella (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich versuche hier nicht zu flamen oder rumzuheulen, ich will mal einfach klar sagen, was Blizzard falsch macht.
> Denn das ist einfach nicht die Richtung, die viele Raids sehen wollen.



Ich  sag dir was Blizzard falsch macht: Sie haben TBC und WotLk rausgebracht.
Ps: Ulduar ist eigendlich gar nicht sooo leicht. Zumindest wenn man sich als Raid selbst Taktiken ausdenkt und nicht die anderen Arbeiten lässt.
PPs: Ein zusammengekaufter Haufen wie Ensidia klopft natürlich alles in einer ID kaputt. Aber was ist daran besonders? Eine Gilde ist für mich ein "Freundeskreis" oder eine Art "Familie", mit der man sozusagen auch Dinge wie Raids unternimmt. Mit meinem Talent könnte ich auch sonst wo hingehen zu irgendwelchen imbaroxx9R wir scheißen auf alles hauptsache wir machen alles imba schnell clear Gilde wechseln, aber was hätte ich davon? Yeah ich kann dann total angeben mit meinen Erfolgen, seht mich an - ich hab nichts besseres zutun...*lol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (27. April 2009)

also ich frag mich was du willst??? 
Ulduar ist im gegensatz zu naxx sau schwer! Wir haben zwar in der 2ten id jetzt mindestens die helfte der bosse down aber das dauert echt noch ein paar wochen monate bis wir ulduar auf farmstatus haben. So Leute die bei dem geilen wetter 24/7 da drinne sind habe sowieso einen weg. Aber diese Gilden sind natürlich fiel schneller mit durch...
Und ich kann mit sicherheit sagen das man die Gilden in Deutschland an 2 händen abzählen kann!!! Damals hatten wir für bwl auch ca 1,5 Monate gebraucht. Es hat sich also nichts geändert und wenn dir wow net mehr gefällt dann deinstalliere es doch eifnach anstadt dich aufzuregen!
Blizz wird sich kaum an einzelnen orientieren und mit sicherheit bist du einer der wenigen die meinen Ulduar währe zu einfach!!!


----------



## Fedime (27. April 2009)

was ist das für ein blödes thema und wieso diskutiert ihr drüber???


----------



## Shelong (27. April 2009)

Das Problem, dass der 3.1 Content ebenfalls so schnell schon wieder clear war ist nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad an sich, sondern dass die Bosse durch besagte Gilden ja schon während der PTR-Phase mehrfach gelegt wurden. Ein Patch kommt raus und Boss 1-11 sind schon Routine... hätten die letzten beiden Bosse dann nicht noch am gleichen Tag gelegen, hätten mich die Top-Gilden doch wirklich arg enttäuscht.

Naja und Algalon? *IronieON* In einer ID erst 4 Hardmodes packen und dann eine Stunde tryen dürfen? ... Ihr habt recht, diese Herrausforderung ist so billig, dass bestimmt bald schon die ersten Random-Raids, diese Aufgabe gepackt haben werden. *IronieOFF*


Ich persönlich find es garnicht schlecht, dass inzwischen jeder Gelegenheits-Spieler an sein episches Equip ran kommt. Ganz im Ernst... jeder, der da anderer Meinung ist muss sich selbst eingestehen, dass er es diesen Spielern einfach nicht gönnt und es wahrscheinlich gewohnt ist sich über sein Equip zu profilieren. 

Auf EU-Un'goro gibt es auf Hordenseite nur eine sehr beschauliche Menge an Leuten, die den Verseuchten Protodrachen besitzen. Dieses kleine, wenn auch nicht besonders ansehnliche, 310% schnelle Tierchen ist wirklich ein Statussymbol, inzwischen nicht mehr erhältlich und man muss wirklich was geleistet haben um ihn zu bekommen. 

Man liest so verdammt oft wie einfach ja alles geworden ist, aber ich hab immer den Eindruck als ob die Leute, die sich ein Urteil erlauben, eigentlich nicht wissen wie schwer der Content wird, wenn man sich das Ziel nur hoch genug steckt.ö


----------



## Shelong (27. April 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Was macht Blizzard falsch? Billizard hat in SW gesehen das echt wenige die Instanz gesehen haben. Und Blizzard etwickelt das Spiel für mehr als nur 100 Raidgilden.
> 
> Ich meine, du sitzt da als entwickler, baust ewig an einer Instanz, und den? Sehen vll 1 % der Spieler deine Werke....
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Deadwool (27. April 2009)

der Hauptunterschied zwischen den Progress Gilden die durch Ulduar durchrauschen und jenen die 1-2 Bosse pro ID legen liegt darin dass erstere bereits auf dem Testserver geübt haben. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, ist die Ini nicht ganz so leicht wie Blizzard angedeutet hatte, und ich hoffe dass das noch eine Weile so bleibt.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. April 2009)

Ich kann solche Themen echt nicht verstehen....

Jeder heult wie leicht das Spiel doch wäre, aber irgendwie hör ich in dem Zusammenhang nur von Ensidia und anderen "Arbeits-Gilden" (ka wie man bezahlte Spieler nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Inzwischen ist die 2te ID und unser Gildenstand sieht folgendermaßen aus:

10ner: 7 Bosse down
25ger: 4 Bosse down

Und damit stehen wir sehr weit vorne auf unserem Server (Naja, bei dem Wetter wird auch nicht viel geraidet^^).

Viele Leute haben ja noch nicht mal Emo (ka wie man den jetzt ausschreibt) im 10ner gelegt....

Ich würd mir ja wünschen, das die ganzen: Mimimimi, das ist viiiiiiiel zu leicht doch mal ihren Char linken, so das man die Erfolge mal sehen kann, über die sie sich jetzt beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (27. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Ich würd mir ja wünschen, das die ganzen: Mimimimi, das ist viiiiiiiel zu leicht doch mal ihren Char linken, so das man die Erfolge mal sehen kann, über die sie sich jetzt beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DEIFINTIV DAFÜR!!! xD

Bitte lieber TE... *GIEF TEH ARMORIE LINK!*


----------



## The-Dragon (27. April 2009)

Och nein, jetzt fängt das wieder an. Wenn dir die Erweiterungen nicht gefallen, such dir ein anderes MMORPG.

Zum Thema: Warst du überhaupt schon in Ulduar? @TE

Ich war heute wieder mit meiner Stammraidgruppe in Ulduar. Alles erfahrene, gut ausgerüstete Leute. Wir waren vorher in Naxx 25 mit denselben Leuten und haben die komplette Ini leer gemacht, problemlos.

In Ulduar haben wir dann auch problemlos den Leviathan gelegt. Allerdings brauchte Klingenschuppe sehr viele Anläufe und etliche Dudu-Wiederbelebungen, bis wir ihn endlich geschafft haben. Der Content is schon verdammt hart. Vor Allem für Heiler.

Ich wette, die meisten die hier reinschreiben spielen DD oder Tank. Ich als Heiler muss sagen: "puh, was ein Stress".

Und die meisten Leute, die ich auf meinem Server kenne, sind Casuals. Sprich, morgens aufstehen, arbeiten, abends heimkommen, evtl. noch ein wenig WoW spielen und dann ins Bett. Und für solche Raidgruppen, auch wenn sie so gut ausgerüstet sind, wies geht, is Ulduar schon noch ein harter Brocken. Kein Vergleich zu Naxx, wo man mit denselben Leuten locker durchrennt und auch mal nur mit 4 Gruppen (im 25er) Die DDs sind etwas mehr gefordert in Ulduar und die Heiler noch sehr viel mehr. 

Wir werden noch einige IDs brauchen, bis wir Klingenschuppe soweit drauf haben, das wir in in ein paar Tries legen. Und dann kommen Bosse, die noch viel stressiger zu heilen sind. Da wünschte man sich doch schon, DD zu sein und einfach draufzuhauen und aufn paar Sachen zu achten, auf die einem Big Wigs und Co. eh aufmerksam macht. "Ich ess nebenher, geht schon".

Fazit: Ulduar ist insbesondere für Casuals und Stammrandomraids noch ein zäher Brocken, der erst mit besserem Equip leichter wird und mit dem wir noch eine Weile beschäftigt sein werden.

Zu Arthas: Ich hoffe da wird es ähnlich. Arthas als der Boss, den nur 5% aller Spieler überhaupt legen können fände ich sehr schade, immerhin sind wir wegen ihm überhaupt erst nach Nordend gekommen und arbeiten im ganzen Addon letztendlich darauf hin, uns ihm entgegenstellen zu können. Unser oberstes Ziel ist es, ihn endlich zu vernichten und das soll man dann einfach nicht schaffen können? Fände ich wirklich traurig. Er sollte einfach wie jetzt auch nur mit einer komplett Vorgängerraidini-Equip und guten Spielern machbar sein.


----------



## Thornbearer (27. April 2009)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist absolut angemessen. Punkt! Ensidia bzw damals Nihilum und SK-Gaming währen auch durch Sunwell marschiert wie durch Butter, wenn die Phasenweite Eröffnung nicht gewesen  währe.

Ulduar ist knackig, schön knackig, grade für eine Gurkentruppe wie die meine (sie wissen, wie es gemeint ist ;P) und wird noch so einige ID's lang fordernd sein... super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (27. April 2009)

Ich frage mich immer wenn ich von manchen leute lese " wir hatten XY inder Z ID down bla bla gequirrlte scheiße bla bla" was sie denn von nem Spiel erwarten und sich dann beschweren das es zu einfach ist. Schonma drüber nach gedacht woran das eig liegt? Blizzard macht euch darauf sogar aufmerksam... ich glaube keiner weiß wovon ich spreche. Nun gut dann kläre ich es mal auf kennt wer den Tipp den man beim Lade Bildschirm bekommt.... Dort steht manchmal " Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen (sogar WoW)". Und in maßen heißt für mich nicht 6 Stunden am Tag zocken... oder raiden oder sonst was. Es ist klar das wenn man nur laaaaaaaaaaaaaange genug raidet auch irgendwann der erfolg kommt da braucht man kein "skill" wie es manche nennen zu haben. 

Und jetzt noch an die leute die sagen " wir raiden aber nur 3 Stunden am Tag und sind trotzdem beim boss XY" schön für euch. Aber bringt euch das wirklich das ihr euch mit fiktiven sachen brüstet mitdenen ihr eigentlich nichts anfangen könnt?



Und ja ich bin ein casual der sooooo unglaublich schlecht ist das wir mit unserer Gilde noch an sartharion ohne adds wipen..... kommt mal klar in eurem Leben.


----------



## The-Dragon (27. April 2009)

Also ich muss euch jetzt wirklich mal fragen, was ihr den als "schwer" bzw. "leicht" definiert, auf WoW bezogen.

Bei mir sieht das so aus: Leicht ist eine Raidini oder Ini dann, wenn man gleich mit einer Gruppe die das zum ersten Mal dahingeht, den Boss legt, ohne das groß geheilt werden muss oder Jemand stirbt. Schwer ist es dann, wenn ich pausenlos am heilen bin, etliche DDs sterben, obwohl sie alles richtig gemacht haben und man letztendlich wiped, weil mans einfach noch nicht perfekt draufhat.

Es scheint allerdings so, das einige Leute hier meinen, "schwer" ist eine Raidini oder Ini nur dann, wenn man 20mal an nem Boss wiped, bevor man ihn auf 25% hat, bis man überhaupt ne Chance sieht, ihn zu besiegen. Ist es das was ihr wollt??

Finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz schön, das man mehrere Anläufe braucht, bis sich alle eingespielt haben und jeder weiß was zu tun ist und wie der Kampf abläuft. Einfach Bosskämpfe die mit Disziplin, Konzentration und Ahnung funktionieren, nicht durch DPS, HPS oder Raidsetup.


----------



## Miso BW (27. April 2009)

zum glück ist mein abo gekündigt


----------



## Tobi184 (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Hättest du richtig gelesen, mir geht es nicht um die Achievements, mir gehts es um den Boss selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe mir erlaubt dich im Arsenal anzuschauen...
Gut das du in Ulduar soweit gekommen bist um deinen Mund aufzumachen und zu sagen es wäre einfach ; )
Du kannst wieder schreiben das Ulduar einfach ist wenn du weiter gekommen bist als bis zur Vorkammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (27. April 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> DEIFINTIV DAFÜR!!! xD
> 
> Bitte lieber TE... *GIEF TEH ARMORIE LINK!*



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...a&n=Demonya

Hier bitte ; )


----------



## Nania (27. April 2009)

Ich finds auch gut, dass Blizzard jetzt auch Casuals und Anfängern die Möglichkeit gibt, wirklich viel von dem Spiel zu sehen, auch wenn dafür diejenigen, die sich damit profilieren wollen, dass sie als einige der wenigen irgendeine tolle Instanz durchhaben, das Nachsehen haben. 

Viele der jenigen, die meckern, sollen sich das mal vor Augen halten. 

Da fällt mir noch etwas aus dem Bereich des sogenannten Live-Rollenspielen ein: 

Selbst der kleinste Anfänger kann gegen einen dicken Gegner gewinnen - wenn er sich geschickt anstellt. 
Selbst der größte Held kann gegen einen dicken Gegner verlieren - wenn er sich dumm genug dafür anstellt. 

Hier wird jedem die Möglichkeit gegeben seinen Charakter auszustatten und zu spielen wie er will - und für jeden Charakter gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, etwas vom "Großen Plot" mitzuerleben. 
Und das Blizzard den "Kleinen" diese Chance nicht verbauen möchte, spricht sehr für sie


----------



## Rogtarr (27. April 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> paar kleine facts die ich für den 10er hardmode im kopf hab:
> RaidDPS Hodir-Hardmode: ~85.000
> Deconstructor-Hardmode: ~80k
> Mirmiron-Hardmode: 45k DpS auf TANK!
> ...




spinn ich oder wat? 

da müsste ja jeder 8,5 kdps rausrotzen!

sowohl heiler als auch tanks, wie soll das gehn
und wenn de 2 tank und 2 heiler abziehst jeder dd um die 11k, jedoch bezweifle ich das 2 heiler ausreichen auch net im 10er

wäre nett wenn du das irgendwie schwarz auf weiß bringen kannst


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...a&n=Demonya
> 
> Hier bitte ; )



Einmal Handtuch zum abwischen bitte.


----------



## paTschQ (27. April 2009)

Schon mal Vor raggi, nef, ony usw. auf 60er zeiten gestanden?

und da Progress geraidet?

dann wüsstest du was "schwer" ist und nicht sofort jeder down hatte.

das waren zeiten..

Ps.: der jetzige content is Pippifax


----------



## Medoran (27. April 2009)

Ohne Hardmodes ist Ulduar ansich recht simpel sobald jeder die Taktik drinne hat. Schaden und Heilung sollte für die letzten Bosse allerdings schon gehobener Durchschnitt sein.


----------



## Steipilz (27. April 2009)

wir sind im 10er unterdessen bei 9 bossen angekommen. im 25er scahffen wa gradmal 2. obwohl wir eigentlich ne recht gute gilde sind (ist einfach grad der wurm drinn oder so). von demher würd ich sagen dass der 10er gut schaffbar ist (abgesehen vom endboss, der wird hammerhart) aber im 25 seh ich das anders, das ist schon einiges schwieriger. ich finde aber nicht zu schwierig sondern genau richtig.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (27. April 2009)

kann mir mal einer sagen wieso hier jeder meint, dass sein mimimi irgendwen interessiert?

der TE hat doch noch nichma einen boss in ulduar down und heult direkt rum, dass es ihm schon wieder zu leicht is. nen ganz dickes gz dafür!

wen interessiert verdammt nochmal, wie schnell ensidia da durchgerusht sind? die jungs zocken 18 std am tag und machen nix anderes... auf unserem server liegt yogg-saron nocht und selbst wenn es so wäre, so sind die meisten gilden trotzdem noch weeeeit davon entfernt ihn zu sehen.

wenn sich noch einer drüber aufregt, wie einfach der neue content ist, ohne ihn selbst auch nur annähernd gecleart zu haben, bitte adresse mit angeben, damit ich euch ma zu hause besuchen kann und ma eben erklären, dass es um EIGENE leistungen geht und nicht um die von anderen...


----------



## schmetti (27. April 2009)

Fedime schrieb:


> was ist das für ein blödes thema und wieso diskutiert ihr drüber???



Dich finde ich super. 2 sich selbst  beantwortende fragen zu stellen ist einfach genial.
Danke an dich.


----------



## jeef (27. April 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Ulduar ist knackig, schön knackig, grade für eine Gurkentruppe wie die meine (sie wissen, wie es gemeint ist ;P) und wird noch so einige ID's lang fordernd sein... super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find das richtig so wäre es schwerer würde ich warscheinlich nie was davon zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Hellsclaw (27. April 2009)

Dann spiel ein anderes Spiel. Es ist nunmal so und feddich.
Diese Argumente gabs auch schon früher als alles noch ne Nummer härter war.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (27. April 2009)

Aus der Sicht einer 3 Tage die Woche raidenden Durchschnittsgilde kann ich sagen, dass der neue Content (25er!) definitiv für den normalen Spieler, der meist 3-4 Stunden Abends spielt, NICHT einfach ist. 
Der Leviathan geht, XT und Drache sind nach einigen wipes gelegt, aber beim Feuerboss ist Schluss. Warum? Movement, Einsatzwille und leider auch Skill begrenzen den Fortschritt. Denke, bis unsere Gilde den Content durch hat wird es noch 6-7 Wochen dauern. NA UND? Wir sind die normalen Spieler, die Naxx 25er clear haben, ohne Wipes an einem Abend durchkommen und Satharion mit 2 Adds schaffen. Wir sind die Spieler, die Spaß am Spiel haben und die breite Masse bilden. Ein paar wachsen mit der Zeit aus der Rolle raus und entwickeln Raidhunger - wir sind der Nachwuchs der 3-4 wirklich guten Gilden jedes Servers. Ohne Gilden wie unsere würden Gilden wie die Handvoll, die immer Content zu easy schreien, nicht existieren können, würde es etwas wie Ensidia nicht geben. 
Zudem, wenn ich mir so ansehe, wer alles rumwhined, es sei doch viel zu easy: 75% derer rücken nie mit ihrem Char auf Nachfrage raus, Erfolge können sie nicht belegen. Und wieso? Weil einfach mitgebrüllt wird. Weil es cool ist, so zu tun, als sei man was in nem Game. Oder sie haben sich durchschleppen lassen. 
Von daher, zum Topic: Es passt, so wie es ist - endlich sehen nicht nur 20% des Servers Raidinis clear.


----------



## Psychopatrix (27. April 2009)

Ich bezweifle das du alles schon gelegt hast .. also .. shut up


Und Hardmode find ich generell eh super sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. April 2009)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig finde. Es kann nicht jeder direkt in einer ID durchrauschen und alles plätten sondern man muss denken, sich bewegen und richtig handeln damit man die bosse überhaupt tot bekommt.

Mit meiner Gilde müssen wir teilweise (im 25er) erstmal wieder diese Dinge üben weil sie so lange nicht gefordert waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist derzeit das schwierigste, aber langsam kommen wir wieder in Schwung.

Im 10er haben wir ne interne Stammgruppe und stehen damit vor Yogg der sich allerdings noch anstellt (gestern in Phase 3 gekommen aber dann richtig positionieren verpeilt = wipe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und noch schwieriger sollte es dann erst mit der nächsten Schlachtzugsini werden. Aber ich finds gut so und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. April 2009)

Für mich gesehen macht Blizzard nichts falsch.

Sie wollen nur das jeder *zahlende* Spieler den gleichen Content zu sehen bekommt.

Und nicht jeder Raid findet Uldar so leicht. Die ersten drei sind schon recht einfach, aber 
dann wirds schon schwerer.

/ironie on
Und ich bin mir sicher das der Lichkönig schon so gesetzt wird das die 90% "Kacknoobs"
den blos nie zu sehen bekommen, damit alle "Leets" auch blos mit ihren Epics alleine sind.
_(Sorry muss grad weg um mich zu übergeben...)_

So, da bin ich wieder. /ironie off

Also mal im Ernst, was sollen denn diese 1000 Threads zu dem Thema ?

Wenn du es so leicht findest, dann lösch den Account, oder spiel mit einer Hand oder sonst was.

Aber verschone doch die anderen mit deinem "ich bin ja so toll drauf, macht mir mal was schweres"
gejammer.
Die meisten hier - lies mal die Antworten - finden es nämlich nicht so Babyeinfach.


----------



## Starfros (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kam das Thema hier schon mal auf, jedoch möchte ich es aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten.
> Es sind Raids die sich nicht zu den Besten zählen, aber auch Erfolge sammeln wollen.
> Erfolge gibt es inzwischen im Raid-Content genüge, aber in anderer Form von diesem neuen Achievement-System.
> Wenn man Boss Sartharion zum Beispiel mit drei Adds besiegt, ist das ein Erfolg bzw. eine Leistung, jedoch kann
> ...




Ist da doch wer Neidisch ????


Sry aber kommt mir so vor..... wie schon einige sagten kannst du diese Gilde nicht mit anderen Vergleichen.

Blizzard versucht die Instanzen so zu gestalten das auch 0 8 15  Raids MAL den Endboss Killen können.  Das heisst auch das diese 0 8 15 Raids MAL alles sehen dürfen egal wie schwer/einfach es für Top Raidgilden ist.
Dies war bei BC nicht sooo der fall. Kenne noch genug Leute die nicht mal MH und oder BT gesehen haben. 

Zeig mir einen mal in wow der NORMAL im Raid ist der nicht mal Naxx bzw. jetzt den ersten Boss zu mindest in Ulduar gesehen hat !!!

Um es nicht langweilig werden zu lassen hat halt Ulduar einen HardMode bekommen ...was daran falsch wenn dabei bessere Items fallen????


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. April 2009)

Wenn man die Taktik kennt kann ein Boss 10000000000000000000000000000000000000 HP haben und wer weiß wie viel Schaden raushauen. Wenn man die Taktik drauf hat ist es nur noch eine Frage "wie lange dauert der Kampf".

Das Blizzard nicht gleich aauf Sunwell Niveau startet ist klar weil alle Neueinsteiger als ersten richtigen Raid Naxxramas sehen werden da es mit 68 direkt nach Nordend geht.

Wer Sunwell zu BC Zeiten clear hatte wird es als einfach empfinden - nur ist es absurd für den Start etwas schwierigeres zu fordern.

Ulduar stelle ich mir schon recht heavy vor und nur weil sogenannte "ProGamer" alles clear haben weil sie dazu getrieben werden perfekt zu spielen ist das kein Argument gegen den Content.


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. April 2009)

Rumheulen aber wahrscheinlich noch nie in Ulduar gewesen. Sehr gut, weiter so.

Ulduar ist nen zacken schwerer als Naxx. Und Leute die die Herrausforderung suchen ist es geboten die Bosse auf dem Hardmode zu töten. Alles gut oder?
Und bitte, wenn Ulduar doch wieder so leicht ist.. dann nennt mir eine Erfolgreiche Random Gruppe die weiter als bis zum 2. Boss gekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kenns doch, die die runheulen das alles zu leicht sei, sind die die auch als Erstes Heulen wenn alles vieeeel zu schwer ist, und mimimi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (27. April 2009)

Egal wie Blizzard es macht, es ist verkehrt. Erst waren die Raids zu einfach und jeder hat sich darüber beschwert. Jetzt wirds mal wieder schwerer und es ist auch nicht OK.


----------



## Ant1gen (27. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> Ulduar ist nich sehr viel schwieriger als Naxxramas das stimmt schon. (Jedenfalls die Bosse die ich durch hab.)
> Aber ich denke das Blizz früher oder später darauf eingehen wird das alle jammern das immernoch alles zu leicht ist.
> 
> Und nur weil Ensidia Yogg-Sarron so schnell down hatten heisst es nicht das er leicht ist. Diese Typen sind richtige Pro-Gamer sogar Kohle dafür bekommen. Das ist in etwa so als würde man behaupten das man die deutsche Nationalmannschaft locker fertig machen würde nur weil Brasilien es geschafft hat (
> ...



PG's/Pro-Gamer bekommen Geld, wenn du kein Geld für Spielen bekommst bist du kein Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke schon das Arthas eine harte Nuss sein wird... und Ensidia, hat Yogg nur auf Normal gelegt nicht gleich auf Hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (27. April 2009)

OMG... bist du denn schon durch Ulduar? Bist du denn in einer Top-Gilde? Warst du schon in Ulduar 25er Heroic und hast n Boss im Hardmode gelegt? 

Ich würde mal sagen, dass du zuerst mal die obigen Fragen mit Ja beantworten solltest, bevor du son Thread machst... Wieviele Gilden gibts die schon den Endboss gesehen haben im Hardmode HC 25er? Ich denke vielleicht knapp n Dutzend Weltweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (27. April 2009)

Sry die Frage, aber hat schon wer gesagt, dass Arthas gelegt werden kann? Ich hab den Verdacht dass er kurz, bevor er down geht schön leaven wird... So wäre der mythos noch vorhanden und man hatte einen schönen bosskampf.


----------



## Zanny (27. April 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Sry die Frage, aber hat schon wer gesagt, dass Arthas gelegt werden kann? Ich hab den Verdacht dass er kurz, bevor er down geht schön leaven wird... So wäre der mythos noch vorhanden und man hatte einen schönen bosskampf.


tja Schön wärs. Aber nachdem man schon Archimonde Illidan und Co. einfach vernichtet hat hab ich da schon keine Hoffnung mehr


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. April 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Sry die Frage, aber hat schon wer gesagt, dass Arthas gelegt werden kann? Ich hab den Verdacht dass er kurz, bevor er down geht schön leaven wird... So wäre der mythos noch vorhanden und man hatte einen schönen bosskampf.



100 Gummipunkte.

Es ist schon bekannt das Arthas NICHT sterben wird.


----------



## Dinquisitor (27. April 2009)

@TE:

wenn Du ein Problem damit hast, dass Du jetzt mal nicht mehr einer von paar % der Spieler bist, der nen Boss gelegt hat und damit angeben kann (ich frage mich immer, vor wem man damit eigentlich angeben will... also wenn ich meiner Frau mal nach dem Raidabend erzähle "super, haben heute XYZ nach x Wipes gelegt", schaut die mich immer mit einem "wayne" in den Augen an... zu Recht wie ich finde^^), dann solltest Du Dir ernsthaft Gedanken machen über Dinge auf die man echt stolz sein kann (spielen sich mit vielen Achievments jeden Tag aufs Neue im tollen Game namens "RL" ab - da gibts so geile Dungeons wie "Arbeitsalltag" oder auch "Zu-Haus-mit-Familie", ganz spannend soll auch für jüngere "Schule und Abi" oder "Ausbildung" sein - für den Content bin ich aber leider mittlerweile zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den darf man leider auch nit mehr wiederholen, nachdem man den schon geschafft hat, haben immernochkein ID Reset eingebaut - so nen Sch...spiel...^^ ). 

Sorry, aber Blizz macht es eben GENAU RICHTIG, dass mal auch paar Leute mehr sich neuen Content anschauen können.

Und wenn es Dir so nicht passt, ganz ehrlich: um Leute wie Dich wird in der Community eher keiner heulen. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Dinq


----------



## .Côco (27. April 2009)

btw. hab ich gestern ein Interview mit einem von Ensidia gelesen der dort sagte das der Kampf gegen Yogg Saron bereit Sunwell Niveau hat. Wenn dort nur einer einen Fehler macht ist es meist schon gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (27. April 2009)

Immer das gleiche, kaum hat jemand Naxx clear sitzen sie irgendwie ganz wo anders als der Rest der Spieler. "Alles noobs", "Ist doch total easy.", "wie kann man das nich schaffen? ololol", "more hard content plox"
Ich krieg die Krise. Ich sehs an unserer Gilde, eine Gilde die nicht aufs Raiden ausgelegt ist. Ein paar Leute finden einen Stammraid und eigentlich kannst sie danach vergessen. Da sind die Leute, die einst geholfen haben überhaupt dahin zu kommen nichtmehr gut genug.

Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich schon allein deshalb Naxx fern. Wahrscheinlich wäscht Kel'Thuzad allen Spielern das Gehirn und sie werden zu Undercoveragenten für den Lichkönig! Ha, ich habs aufgedeckt.


----------



## soul6 (27. April 2009)

Also das alles sooo easy wäre, könnte ich von mir aus nicht behaupten ?!

Ich bin bei solchen Threads immer am überlegen, was wäre wenn:
1) vorab keine Testserver liefen ?
2) somit keiner die Taktiken vorher schon mal ausprobieren kann ?
3) es kein Buffed oder ähnliches geben würde ?
4) etc...

Was ich damit meine ist, dass es Im Vorfeld schon viele testen können, die Taktik herausfinden und
wenn dann alles online geht, bereits alles kennen/wissen und wie es die Topgilden machen, dann durch rushen.

Stellt euch mal vor, jeder raid müßte z.b. in Naxx oder auch Ulduar selber rausfinden wie es funktioniert ?!
Welcher Boss welche Taktik erfordert usw., dann wäre es mal wirklich schwer, bzw. mit vielen, vielen wipes verbunden.

Denn was mach ich als raidleiter als erstes, wenn es in einen neuen schlachtzug geht ? Genau, ich trage soviel infos wie möglich zusammen !
Und so läuft es auch in vielen raids ab : " kennt den boss jeder ?" "nein ?" ok, der geht so und so und so ! du stellst dich dahin, du da und du machst das !
Wobei es selbst dabei dezent bescheuerte leute gibt, denen du schon 5 mal erklären mußt : "+(postiv) steht links und -(negativ) rechts (oder umgekehrt) !!!  
(kleines Beispiel aus Naxx, wo ich schon mit kopf auf keyboard geschlagen hab, weil bei jedem phasenwechsel welche verrecken, da sie nicht links und rechts unterscheiden können^^^^)

Wird zwar nicht machbar sein, doch wäre es sicher faszinierend, wenn die bosse immer unterschiedliche Taktiken hätten !?

Aber was soll´s; bis ich ulduar clear habe wirds noch dauern und bis dahin 
lg
randy


----------



## OlliBlackmoore (27. April 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganzen Diskussionen bezüglich Raids usw nicht. Es kommt mir so vor als ob viele Leute eine Krise kriegen, wenn sie nicht mehr auf der Brücke vorm AH in Ironforge mit irgendwelchen Items posen können, da viele andere Leute auch damit durch die Gegend laufen. Spielt ihr WoW nur noch um was für Euer Ego zu tun ? Ich kanns nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Früher war WoW ein Spiel bei dem es den Leuten um mehr ging als nur den itemtechnischen "Schwanzvergleich".
Am besten sind immer Sprüche der Marke: Das ist doch alles Scheisse, jeder Boon-Gimp-Nichtskönner schafft heute die Raidinstanzen und bekommt die Epics obwohl er ja gar nichts kann und die Teile auch nicht verdient hat.....
Leute iht tut so als ob Euch dadurch ein riesiger Nachteil entstehen würde, wenn ihr nicht mehr die einzigen Imba-Skilled-Player seid, sondern auch andere genau so weit kommen wie ihr. Ich persönlich war so lange es WoW gibt nie einer von diesen Imba-Spielern die eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben waren,  weil sie  ja so "skilled" sind. Ich hab in WoW Classic nie BWL, AQ40 & Naxxramas gesehen, in TBC war ich erst nach den Nerfs in BT & MH. Für mich persönlich ist es also angenehm das auch ich als nicht imba "24/7 need Epics & Ruhm 4 Ego" Spieler mir Ulduar usw ansehen und spielen kann. Blizzard hat einfach erkannt das die Zahl der so genannten Noobs & Gimps (man könnte auch "normaler Mensch" zu ihnen sagen) größer ist als die der Pro-Gamer ist. Wer will schon für ein Spiel konstant Geld bezahlen, wenn man aus diversen Gründen den Content nicht genießen kann.... ? Sei es durch zu wenig Zeit oder weil man nicht Tag für Tag 5 Stunden lang theorycrafting betreibt.

Außerdem denke ich das es auch momentan noch die eine oder andere kleine Herausforderung in WoW gibt, wie z.B. Sartharion 10er mit 3 Drachen. Mir ist natürlich bewußt das der ja eigentlich "total easy" ist, aber ich denke mal das den keine kunterbunte Casualgruppe mal so nebenbei umhaut.... Ich hab ihn nämlich auch noch nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne.... geht einfach mal mit ein bißchen weniger Ernsthaftigkeit an das Spiel ran... dann wird alles gut.


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Hättest du richtig gelesen, mir geht es nicht um die Achievements, mir gehts es um den Boss selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du fändest es also besser, wenn der Raidcontent nur für 10-20% aller Spieler zu sehen ist? Einer, der vielleicht nicht soviel Zeit hat und eher mal ab und zu und nicht dauerhaft, darf keine Chance bekommen sich die Bosse mal anzugucken und vielleicht auch mal Erfolge zu feiern?

Das finde ich ganz schön arrogant. 

Es ist doch schön, dass jetzt mal 80% sich alle Bosse angucken können. Es ist doch schön für die, die vielleicht keine Zeit haben, sich mit ihren Chars so auseinander zu setzen, dass sich auch das letzte Fitzelchen DPS rausholen können, dennoch mal auch alle Bosse zu legen. 
Wenn es zu schwer wird gibt es noch viel mehr mimimi (nämlich nicht nur von den 10% die es zu leicht finden, sondern von den 80% die dann plötzlich keine Chance mehr haben - wem würdes du dann eher nachgeben?). 

Und Blizzard hat ja dann dennoch den Vielspielern und Voranstrebenden Möglichkeiten gegeben sich den Content zu erschweren. Jetzt sind es halt nicht mehr die Set-Items, die einen beneidenswert machen, sondern  Titel und Mounts. Wenn man jetzt einen "Nachtherren" trifft, kann man sich denken "ok, der hats vermutlich drauf" so wie man das vielleicht früher bei den T5 equipten gedacht hat. 

Und in Ulduar gibt es ja Bosse, die man nur durch die Hardmodes erreichen kann. also ist da doch eigentlich auch deinem Wunsch genüge getan. 

Ich denke halt, wenn du es zu leicht findest, mach doch die Achievements, dann ist es nicht mehr so leicht und es gib weniger Gründe zum rumheulen. Und freu dich für die anderen, die auch die Bosse sehen können, die sie im Hardmode vielleicht nie down bekommen würden.


----------



## Contactman (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich versuche hier nicht zu flamen oder rumzuheulen, ich will mal einfach klar sagen, was Blizzard falsch macht.
> Denn das ist einfach nicht die Richtung, die viele Raids sehen wollen.



Genau stell mal klar was Blizzard falsch macht. *ironie off*

Man hört nur noch davon, dass es nicht sein kann, dass jeder zum Schluss irgendwo was legen/bekommen kann.
Und...
l
BC konnte auch jeder Illidan killen und wer es da nicht gemacht hat, holt es mit Wotlk nach.
Wen interessiert es, ob irgendwer anderes auch den Lich King legt. In jeden normal PC Game
kann jeder sich ins letzte Level spielen und geht da für andere irgendwas verloren?


----------



## Sinthorix (27. April 2009)

Phionan schrieb:


> Du kannst Ensidia oder wie sie heissen und co, also die Top Gilden nicht mit den 0/8/15 Raidern vergleichen.
> 
> Es ist einfach sagst du, hast du den kompletten Content den schon clear? Also auch Hardmode etc.? Wenn ja, dann Gratuliere, dann gehörst du und deine Gilde zu den wenigsten. Wenn nein, dann kannst du den Content und seine Schwierigkeit nicht wirklich beurteilen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke der TE wollte mit dem Beitrag was anderes sagen, 
erhat nie gesagt dass es viel zu leicht sei,(Hardmode) sondern er finde 
die Idee  Hardmode / Normal nicht so toll.

Ich fände es auch besser, wenn nicht so viele Leute chance hätten Ulduar zu clearen sondern nur die super Gilden / Raids,  aber Blizzard will halt allen was bieten und so gibts die Ini in mehreren Schwierigkeitsgraden.


----------



## Melz (27. April 2009)

Also ich finde den schwierigkeitsgrad ganz angemessen.Erste ID 3 Bosse down, jetzige ID 8 Bosse down.vllt kommen noch welche heute dazu.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;gn=Seelensturm

^^ Gestern war ich nicht bei,da wurde Hodir und Auriaya gelegt.

Jeder kann Levi killen, und klingenschuppe ist eigetnlich auch einfach,wenn man etwas movement hat. Ignis haben ja kaum welche bisher down,aber geht auch wenn die Heiler sehr gut aufpassen. XT ist DMG abhängig, eiserne Rat ist wieder sehr einfach. Kologam geht so wenn man etwas sich bewegt und den arm schnell down macht. Auriaya, etwas movement und das wichtigsten ist eh der Pull,der sehr Hart ist. Hodir naja geht wieder so. ist halt ähnlich wie Gruul zu TBC zeiten.


----------



## Squirly (27. April 2009)

Moin, moin!
Also erstmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 First Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zum Thema,
also meiner Meinung nach ist Ulduar vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her schon ziemlich hart, wenn man den aktuellen Patchstand betrachtet.
Ich spiele in einer soliden Raidgilde, mit vier Raidtagen pro ID. Naxx 25er war selbstverständlich einfach, was vllt. sogar zu verstehen ist, da ja auch der gemeine Gelegenheitsspieler seine Erfolge feiern möchte.

Aber wer behauptet, Ulduar wäre auch easy, der hat 100%ig keine Ahnung und war wahrschl. noch nichtmal in Ulduar 25, oder hat höchstens den ersten Boss down. Mit unserer Gilde haben wir Naxx 25er immer in ca. drei Stunden gecleared, hängen jetzt in Ulduar an Thorim(den Sack) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil sich leider viele Raidmember an das Naxx-Niveau gewöhnt haben und sich nicht mehr konzentrieren.
Man kann salopp sagen: Ein Abend Naxx 25er -->+300g und ein Abend Ulduar 25er -->-300g (Rep-kosten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls hat man in Ulduar wieder das Gefühl in nem "Raid" zu stehen, es wird kein trash mehr gebombt, enrage-timer sind enger und jede Klasse muss schon wissen, was sie da tut. Ausserdem gibts doch nichts besseres, als mal nen schönen Wipe-Abend hinzulegen, um sich dann richtig zu freuen, wenn der Encounter im letzten Try endlich liegt. 
Ausserdem sollte man einfach mal genießen und sich die Encounter anschauen, egal wie Schwer ne Ini ist!!! Encounter > Loot

MfG


----------



## Ginkohan (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> hier könnte eine Fullquote stehen, tut sie aber nicht.



Du vergisst eines, dass andere Spieler genauso wie du ein Abo zahlen.
Diese Spieler haben nicht weniger Recht den Content zu sehen wie du.
Es wird wahrscheinlich so laufen, dass jeder am Ende auch den LK um die Ecke bringen kann.

Kills die ausschließlich Raidgilden vorbehalten sind (SWP, BT & MH zu BC Zeiten) wird es nicht mehr geben da Blizz auch den Gelegenheitsspielern die Möglichkeit geben möchte den Content in vollen Zügen zu sehen.


Achja btw. Ich kopier ab sofort nur noch diese Antwort und füge sie in den nächsten "Schwierigkeitsgrad" Thread ein, dass wird langsam aber sicher hier zu einer lästigen Angelegenheit 8-9x die Woche eine Antwort per Hand zu schreiben auf ein thema was es eigentlich zu offt gibt.
Leute gewöhnt euch endlich dran, Blizz neue Strategie heißt: "Ein Spiel für Jedermann"
Elitegilden spielen im Hardmode und Casuals im Normal.
Ahja...wo du Esnidia ansprichst...die haben den Content auch nur am 1. Tag gecleart weil sie im Normalen (N-O-R-M-A-L-E-N) Mode reingegangen sind, was für eine Gilde, die fürs Raiden bezahlt wird ja auch ach sooo toll ist.
klar, dass die da eben durchrennen, da spielt eine "Elite"Gilde auch im Content für Casuals darum gabs von mir auch kein GZ oder sonst irgendwelche Glückwunsch-Bezeugungen.
Also srry aber DAS ist keine Leistung.cO

btw. Kolo ist wirklich einfach. Raid 25er Naxx-Niveau und Skill MT1 tankt Kolo durch MT2 langweilt sich mit den Adds, DDs hauen Rechten Arm weg dann auf Kolo, Rechten Arm Kolo dann Kolo tot.


----------



## direct-Gaming (27. April 2009)

Also ich finde schon, dass mit Ulduar der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder gestiegen ist. Ich denke auch, dass man hier kaum mit den besten Gilden vergleichen sollte. Bei uns auf dem Server (Wrathbringer) sind noch viele Gilden mit der Instanz beschäfftigt und das wird auch noch ein bisschen so bleiben. 

Allerdings wünsche ich mir schon wieder so Raid wie zu classic oder teilweise auch wie zu BC Zeiten. Denke es wird in Wotlk allerdings noch besser werden und es kommen noch inzen die schwerer sind.


----------



## Melz (27. April 2009)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> wenn Du ein Problem damit hast, dass Du jetzt mal nicht mehr einer von paar % der Spieler bist, der nen Boss gelegt hat und damit angeben kann (ich frage mich immer, vor wem man damit eigentlich angeben will... also wenn ich meiner Frau mal nach dem Raidabend erzähle "super, haben heute XYZ nach x Wipes gelegt", schaut die mich immer mit einem "wayne" in den Augen an... zu Recht wie ich finde^^), dann solltest Du Dir ernsthaft Gedanken machen über Dinge auf die man echt stolz sein kann (spielen sich mit vielen Achievments jeden Tag aufs Neue im tollen Game namens "RL" ab




Ist doch schwachsinn.RL erfolge bringen dir im Leben auch nix und sind nur zum Posen da.Was bringt es dir wenn du Deutschermeister in einer Sportart bist?Richtig nix,ausser das du es mitteilen kannst.Und wem wird es interessieren?
Genau !nur die Leute die diese Sportart auch interessant finden.Der rest wird einfach sagen "Toll".
 Ihr vergleicht immer Rl mit INGAME.was schwachsinn ist.das einzige was du im leben erreichst was nen Wert hat ist Kinder bekommen, erziehen und nen schönes leben bescheren.Der rest ist fürn arsch.Bist eh irgendwann Tot. Und alle erfolge im leben sind für einen selber oder was hat Herr XY davon wenn du ne Million gewinnst? NIX Also lasst doch die Leute wow spielen und sich über erfolge freuen, und angeben kann man damit nurmal nur vor gleichgesinnten,die wissen was dieser Erfolg wert ist.


----------



## Sator (27. April 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Also ich finde schon, dass mit Ulduar der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder gestiegen ist. ...


/sign
Allein die ersten zwei Bosse in Ulduar haben mich glücklich gemacht, weil sie wieder mehr an BC erinnern, als man seine Klasse noch richtig beherrschen musste und man mit PvP-Gear/Specc nicht weit kam. Naxx war leider wirklich mehr Spaziergang wie Herausforderung, aber "Good old times comes back" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (27. April 2009)

Naja so schlecht ist es so wie es im Moment läuft auch nicht. Der Kontent ist halt erst dann clear, wenn der härteste Boss gefallen ist. 

Außerdem haben Gilden wo wirklich viel gespielt wird, auch eine größere Chance den Kontent zu schaffen. Zeit----> Erfolg.

Was mich stört, ist der Testserver. Klar ist es aus Sicht der Programmierer besser wenn man Instanzen vorab testet, aber richtig finde ich das nicht. Haben ja auch schon einige hier geschrieben. 

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, Blizzard kann und wird es nie allen recht machen können. Dafür hat WOW viel zu viele unterschiedliche Spielertypen.

Mfg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich will mal einfach klar sagen, was Blizzard falsch macht.
> Denn das ist einfach nicht die Richtung, die viele Raids sehen wollen.



deine gedankengänge waren schon richtig. du hast es auch alles gut formuliert.

nur muss ich jetzt mal sagen, dann mach du es doch besser. kannst du dir vorstellen wie bei den leuten von blizz die köpfe rauchen, um es allen recht zu machen?


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (27. April 2009)

Vieleicht sollte der Threadersteller erstmal selber die Ini leer räumen, bevor er das meckern anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexron (27. April 2009)

miniminimini wenns zu leicht is und auch umgekehrt...... boah echt mal.....


wenn dir alles zu leicht ist, starte einen neuen char, gib ihm nicht die hilfe die twinks bekommen, schalte alle deine addons ab, gehe random in 2 wochen in der hardmode version und erstelle diesen fred nochmal...du bist sooooo imba.


----------



## mysticman (27. April 2009)

ích wette, der TE hat nicht mal selber nur irgendeinen boss außer vielleicht leviathan down...und solche posts zu machen ist sehr lächerlich.
der schwierigkeitsgrad ist viel höher als in naxx...


----------



## Namir (27. April 2009)

Schwierig oder nicht, ich finds einfach sehr schade, dass man nirgendwo mehr CC braucht.
das liegt unter anderem auch an den tanks, da jetzt alle super aoe tanken können.

und inzwischen machen die aoe der klassischen bomber (magier) schon weniger dmg wie die neuen bomber (jäger, shadow ...) zudem hat jetzt jeder auch aoe. so wird einfach alles zusammengepullt und weggebombt.

es gibt genau einen ort, wo man ein wenig aufpassen muss (von bossen abgesehen):
und das sind die zauberwirker im alten königreich, die casten fast 10 sek, man kann unterbrechen aber wenn man nicht unterbricht ist's fast ein 1hit.


----------



## Demitrius (27. April 2009)

wette verloren wenn du dir den armory-link anschaust....

Bissl was von Ulduar hat der TE im 25er schon gesehen...

Trotz das er schon den Rat etc down hat, musste ich schmunzeln das Ignis noch gegraut is beim Erfolg für den Vorhof von Ulduar (oder wie das ding heißt)... Sooo leicht kanns ja dann doch net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@namir: vielleicht suckt meine Gruppe, was ich net denke, aber beim Dekonstruktor kann man gerade als Jäger schön CC anwenden mit der Frostfalle und die schrottbots dann Bomben... Und sheepen etc. kannste auch alles anwenden da drin...


----------



## Heilbäumchen (27. April 2009)

[url= schrieb:
			
		

> CharlySteven[/url]' date='26.04.2009, 23:32' post='1674901']
> also ic hweiß ja nich naxx25 kann man zu 18 (und weniger) clearen.... ulduar25 is mit 25leuten hart.....





Sicher konnte man nachdem man unzählige Male in Naxx war, die Ini mit weniger als 25 Leute machen. Aber man sollte vielleicht dabei nicht vergessen, dass in diesem Fall mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wurde. Es ist genauso wie mit Ulduar, in der nächsten ID haben wir vielleicht schon besseres Gear, was den Progress um einiges erleichter. 

Wir haben es eigentlich mit der Situation zu tun, dass es viele gibt, die hier rummosern, dass die Schwierigkeit zu einfach gehalten wurde. Diese Schwierigkeit ist jedoch statisch, dass heißt der Boss hat 5Mio Hp egal mit welchem Equip ihr reingeht, muß es auch sein, unm denen die nachkommen die Möglichkeit zu geben mit den Progamern gleichzuziehen. Deswegen gibt es ja die Hardmodes, den Extrathrill. Diese werden jedoch als Nichtcontent abgetan, weil gerade dafür ein gewisses Gear, gepaart mit gewissem Skill vorrausgesetzt wird. Im Falle von den meisten Posern, mit Content zu leicht, ist das Gear zwar da, der Skill wächst aber immer noch nicht auf Bäumen. Mangelnden Skill kann man aber mit Über gear ausgleichen....

Ich wage zu behaupten,dass sobald die Raids vernünftig ausgerüstet sind, die Meinungen wieder dazu tendieren, dass der Ulduar Content zu leicht ist, nur wird es diesmal ein wenig länger dauern, weil es eben keine recycelte Ini ist und es keine Guides zur ersten ID gab.


----------



## Shrukan (27. April 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> wette verloren wenn du dir den armory-link anschaust....
> 
> Bissl was von Ulduar hat der TE im 25er schon gesehen...
> 
> ...



Öhm scheint Armory zu spinnen, bei uns stehen nur noch Freya, Mimiron, Vezax und Yogg-Saron.
Und, es heißt ja nicht, dass ich da alles gesehen haben muss zu entscheiden, sondern dass Gilden auf meinem Server
schon sagten, dass es schwerer geworden ist, aber immer noch jeder Raid es schaffen kann, weil es diese Hardmodes 
für die ganz harten Raids gibt.


----------



## Protek (27. April 2009)

Mit einem neuen Addon "Smaragdtraum" oder so ähnlich rechne ich eigentlich schon fest und denke die Arbeiten sind schon lange angelaufen. 

Ulduar unschaffbar zu machen würde dem heutigen Blizzard Motto nicht entsprechen. Sie wollen nicht mehr auf Inhalte setzen die nur ein paar wenige zu sehen bekommen.

Deswegen ist auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad, die Challenge ^^ nicht mehr so hoch wie früher. Natürlich verliert durch diese Entwicklung alles ein bisschen an Glanz und manche haben keine Lust mehr.

Aber auch mit dem neuen Addon wird sich an dieser Entwicklung kaum etwas ändern. Die Zeiten der "epischen Raids" sind Geschichte. Heute wird alles Casual tauglich gemacht und so schlecht ist das nun auch wieder nicht. 


Als OldSchool Player hat man den dirketen Vergleich zum Anfang. Damals als es noch niemanden interessierte wieviel Dps man fährt, der Zusammenhalt der Gruppe zum Erfolg führte und man auch nette Diskussionen und Bekanntschaften machen konnte. Kann man heute auch noch, aber es läuft alles ein bisschen auf Speed. 


Für viele ist aber Ulduar trotz allem schwer. Als Hardcore Raider ist es natürlich nicht die Welt, aber für die normalen Spieler reicht es gerade.


----------



## Nexilein (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Hättest du richtig gelesen, mir geht es nicht um die Achievements, mir gehts es um den Boss selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, aber du hast Ulduar nicht clear und kannst den Schwierigkeitsgrad überhaupt nicht beurteilen. 
Das sogenannte "Elite-Gilden" eine Instanz schnell clearen, nachdem sie wochenlang auf dem Testserver geübt haben, ist ja wohl wirklich nicht verwunderlich. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, daß die Member ihr Equip wirklich auf dem höchsten Stand haben, und es im durchschnitts Raid immer noch an ein paar Teilen pro Spieler fehlt.

Blizzard hat genau einen Fehler gemacht, und den leugnen sie auch nicht; Nax 25er war zu einfach. Das gilt aber nicht für den gesammten Raidcontent und ich mußte selber erfahren, dass Leute die nur 25er Raiden und die 10er erst mit Itemlvl 213+ angegangen sind erhebliche Probleme in Ulduar haben.
Genau diesen Fehler haben sie aber in Ulduar nicht wieder gemacht, und wenn ich mir den Progress auf unserem Server so anschaue sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu meckern.


----------



## Sirlanzelot (27. April 2009)

Typen wie die die solche Thread aufmachen sind das einzige problem das WoW hat, nur am rum Heulen, warum glauben solche leute eigentlich das Sie alles besser wissen und können?
WoW wird von rund 12 Mil. Leuten gespielt und jeder zahlt seine 13 € warum denkst du sollten wenige mehr vom Spiel sehen als der große rest, kannst mir das mal sagen? 
Oder gehst du auch in supermarkt und zahlst für ein halbes St Butter den vollen Preis weil du kein Hardcore Kunde bist?

Wenn alle die nicht zu BC Zeiten Sunwell waren mit dem spielen aufhören würden, gäbs bald kein WoW mehr weil Blizz nix mehr verdient daran!
Wenn genau das gegenteil der fall wäre würde das Blizz Finanziel kaum jucken! also erst mal Hirn einschalten falls vorhanden dann Mund aufmachen.

Ich finde Blizz machts genau richtig was die PvE seite betrifft.
Jeder hat die chance alles zu sehen, wer mehr herausforderung braucht / will tut das im Hardmode und gut is.

Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören ganz egal ob ingame oder in den einschlägigen Foren, diese ganzen Imba Noobs hört auf mit WoW geht CS spielen und holt euch da einen ru.......


----------



## Shrimp (27. April 2009)

mir egal, obs zu leicht is oder nich.
ich hab kaum zeit zu spielen und da bin ich froh, wenn man mal als "Normaler" alles zu Gesicht bekommen kann.

Hab zwar schon  wratz of se lichtking seitdem es draußen ist, aber bin trotzdem erst 77 mitm todesritter und 74 mit meinem schamy =/

Und zuzüglich bin ich manchmal gefordert genug als Heiler und Tank.
Mehr muss das nun wirklich nicht sein. 

Die Inis dauern eh viel zu lange................... =)


----------



## Knuppi (27. April 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> zum glück ist mein abo gekündigt


Hab mein abo diese Woche auch gekündigt...
Erste id die inni clear, 2 id Hodir in hardmode, Deconstructor in hardmode und Mimiron in hardmode down   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt wieder 6 Monate oder mehr farmen no way 
bin froh das ich ein livetime abo bei hdro habe.


----------



## Demitrius (27. April 2009)

Knuppi schrieb:


> Hab mein abo diese Woche auch gekündigt...
> Erste id die inni clear, 2 id Hodir in hardmode, Deconstructor in hardmode und Mimiron in hardmode down
> 
> 
> ...



adieu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber trotzdem... wayne??? Thema is n anderes als dein Abo...

Ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen und gut.. Mir hats spaß gemacht bei Kologarn gestern gefühlte 20 x zu wipen


----------



## Caps-lock (27. April 2009)

Ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad auch super.
WIr sind eine, ich würd mal sagen 2. Bundesligagilde. Zu BC Zeiten hatten wir vor den Nerf BT 4 Bosse down und im 10er Ulduar machen wir etwa einen neues Boss pro Raidabend bei 2-3 mal die Woche raiden. 
Die 25er werden demnächst richtig anlaufen, wenn die leute im 10er die Tatkik etwas drauf haben.
Bei der Geschwindigkeit werden wir wohl Ulduar auf farm haben, wenn der nächste Contentpatch rauskommt und können dann frisch gestärkt in die nächste Instanz.
Und zum Thema Farmstatus.
Wenn 2 T8 Tokens pro id droppen und ich mal davon ausgehe, das sich n paar Leute Tokens für Marken kaufen, wird kaum jemand voll T8 sein können, bis zum nächtsten Contentpatch ^^.


----------



## Panromir (27. April 2009)

Zuerst mal ist es quatsch Ulduar 'geringfügig schwerer als naxxramas' zu bezeichnen. Ulduar ist kein vergleich zu Naxxramas und mal abgesehen davon hat selbst Ensidia Ulduar NICHT clear!
Es wird noch ordentlich an Ulduar geknabbert und der Schwierigkeitsgrat ist gut so...


----------



## Lari (27. April 2009)

Kologarn geht eigentlich. Die zwei größten Probleme:
Es laggt, so dass die Strahlen, obwohl eindeutig "hinter" einem, trotzdem treffen.
Oder: Pull, nach 5 - 10 Sekunden einer unserer zwei Heiler von Kologarn auf den Arm genommen.

Zum restlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Passt. Wir raiden an zwei bis drei Abenden die Woche Ulduar. Also zwischen 6 und 9 Stunden.
Erste ID Leviathan, Razorscale, XT und Kologarn down.
Zweite ID nach 3 Stunden bereits die oben genannten down, und am nächsten Raidabend nehmen wir uns dann mal dem Konzil und Auriaya an, und dann mal schauen. Werden wohl noch ein paar Wochen vergehen, bis wir Ulduar clear haben. Aber ich sag mir immer: Ich bin hier in einem Raid, und nicht auf der Flucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuppi (27. April 2009)

Sunwell schwierigkeitsgrad war in Ordnung...


----------



## Lari (27. April 2009)

Knuppi schrieb:


> Sunwell schwierigkeitsgrad war in Ordnung...


Nicht groß rumtönen, Char linken. Groß reden kann jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (27. April 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> miniminimini wenns zu leicht is und auch umgekehrt...... boah echt mal.....
> 
> 
> wenn dir alles zu leicht ist, starte einen neuen char, gib ihm nicht die hilfe die twinks bekommen, schalte alle deine addons ab, gehe random in 2 wochen in der hardmode version und erstelle diesen fred nochmal...du bist sooooo imba.



Mann Mann ihr habts aber drauf....

Ich seh das ganze ähnlich wie der threadersteller und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

- PreBC wars schwer und zwar sehr. Es hat aber auch Laune gemacht sich Sonntags 8 Stunden in MC und Co. rumzutreiben oder mit 40 Mann das erste Mal nach Naxx zu gehen und zu wissen neben 2 anderen Gilden die einzige Gilde zu sein die das gepackt hat.
BC wars ähnlich nur waren es ab nun 25 Mann die strammstehen mussten und nichtmehr 40. Die Raidinis wurden kürzer und damit auch für viele Gelegenheitsspieler interessanter und auch kleinere gilden waren mit genügend Ehrgeiz in der Lage Schritt für Schritt sich den Content zu erarbeiten. Blizz vereinfachte die Raidinis in regelmäßigen Intervallen und allen war gedient. Die Hardcorespieler waren zuerst durch den Content gerusht und der Rest durfte nachziehen. Mir hat es gefallen mal 1-2 Wochen an einem boss rumzuwhipen und den in unterschiedlichen Aufstellungen anzugehen. Ich war dann auch zu Recht Stolz auf meine Jungs und mich wenn dann der Boss lag. Wir waren keine Firstkill Gilde, aber nach viel Arbeit mit vielen Gelegenheitsspielern und einigen Dauerzockern auf Platz 3 im Ranking hochgekommen. Nu schau ich nach ner kurzen Zeit in War ins Realmforum meiner alten Heimat und lese hauptsächlich "Gilde xyz sucht (Content clear)". Klar ist da noch keiner durch Ulduar durch, aber bisher war der Raidcontent wohl eher mau und scheinbar ist er es auch weiterhin.
Wenn ich mir dann vor Augen führe wer da so alles den Content clear hat und mit welchen Leuten zum Teil schwant mir übles in Form erhöhter Langeweile für meinen Wiedereinstieg. Juchhee Achievments die mich net interessieren. Hurra Arena die mich net interessiert. Yeehaaa PvP das mich net interessiert.

Sry aber blizz hatte Panik das einige neue MMos ihnen den Rang ablaufen und es ist einfacher einen Hardmode auf eine einfache Raidini zu kleben als mehrere Raidinis zu designen. Ein einfacher Einstieg ist in Ordnung nur sollte danach noch mal was kommen und nicht bloss ne Pseudobeschäftigung mit dem gleichen Inhalt nur höheren Werten bei Boss und Trash.

greetz


----------



## Hound (27. April 2009)

Also ich kann das gerede "zu leicht... etc." auch nicht mehr hören. In dem Zusammenhang hätte ich aber mal ne Frage, gibts ne Seite wo man sehen kann wie viel Prozent der Spieler Ulduar oder andere Schlachtzüge clear haben? Oder den Erfolg S3D haben? So eine Statistik sollte doch recht schnell Klarheit bringen ob zu schwer oder zu leicht. Hat jemand vielleicht auch ne zuverlässige Seite um Gildenplatzierungen zu sehen? (Ich weiss es gibt viele, aber die widersprechen sich gegenseitig). Danke für Antworten


----------



## Thewizard76 (27. April 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> Daher bin ich dafür das es 3 Schwierigkeitstufen gibt; normal, hero , legendär (was 200% über hero sein sollte).


*   Genauso sehe ich das auch. Sie sollten einen dritten Modus einbauen in den alle "PROGAMER" reinkönnen und sich wirklich guten Loot abholen können für alle normalen Spieler sollten sie die 10er und 25er belassen das selbst die Casuals ein bischen unterteilt sind in die jenigen die ein bischen mehr Zeit Investieren wollen und in die jenigen die weniger Zeit investieren wollen.   *


----------



## Demitrius (27. April 2009)

Verschon uns bitte mit deinen Weisheiten Mr. Progamer (gemeint ist Knubbi) und/oder schick mal deinen armory-link...


----------



## Spyflander (27. April 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> *   Genauso sehe ich das auch. Sie sollten einen dritten Modus einbauen in den alle "PROGAMER" reinkönnen und sich wirklich guten Loot abholen können für alle normalen Spieler sollten sie die 10er und 25er belassen das selbst die Casuals ein bischen unterteilt sind in die jenigen die ein bischen mehr Zeit Investieren wollen und in die jenigen die weniger Zeit investieren wollen.   *



aber wenn das passiert heulen alle rum das sie den lägenderen schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schaffen und die pros nen unfairen vorteil haben, durch die items die da droppen... so gesehen kann mans keinem recht machen. Blizz hört eben nur auf die masse und die masse will eher casual zocken!!! Denn die masse hat ja noch nen rl =) die die kein rl haben müssen sich wohl mit dem gegebenen kontent abfinden und twinks zocken oderso^^


----------



## Valdarr (27. April 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> aber wenn das passiert heulen alle rum das sie den lägenderen schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schaffen und die pros nen unfairen vorteil haben, durch die items die da droppen... so gesehen kann mans keinem recht machen. Blizz hört eben nur auf die masse und die masse will eher casual zocken!!! Denn die masse hat ja noch nen rl =) die die kein rl haben müssen sich wohl mit dem gegebenen kontent abfinden und twinks zocken oderso^^



Nur leider nutzt die Masse der Gelegenheitssüieler das Rl gerne als Ausrede für die eigene Unzulänglichkeit. Ich hab auch ein Rl und dennoch beschäftige ich mich mit meinen Chars und wer behauptet als Gelegenheitsspieler keinerlei Chancen auf den Endcontent gehabt zu haben war bloss zu faul sich mit seiner geringen Zeit wenigstens zu engagieren. Gute Spieler setzen sich auch und vielleicht auch wegen Rl durch und erreichen was sie wollen.

greetz


----------



## ~Kanye~ (27. April 2009)

so ein Schwachsinn..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schätze mal 10% der Gilden (Topgilden) haben Yogg-Saron erst gesehen und 80% sind noch nich mal bei der hälfte die anderen 10% waren noch garnicht Ulduar denke ich .. 


du vergleichst die Topgilden mit den "Normalen" Gilden.. die machen fast nix anderes da is es ja wohl zu erwarten, meine Gilde war dieses Wocheende das erste mal zusammen Ulduar (hero) und der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Naxx --> Ulduar is sehr stark (aussdenommen Flammenleviathan)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In Bc haben geschätzt 10% Sunwell gesehen. Blizzard sagte auch das es ein großer Fehler war aber die *versuchen* es ja es jedem Recht zu machen. Die Topgilden müssen sich halt anpassen die bezahlen ja nich mehr als alle anderen und mit Ulduar ist nun eine knackige Herrausforderung gekommen die mir sehr Spaß macht da wieder ein "Erfolgsgefühl" eintritt nachdem man einen Boss niederstreckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long 

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso BW (27. April 2009)

paTschQ schrieb:


> Schon mal Vor raggi, nef, ony usw. auf 60er zeiten gestanden?
> 
> und da Progress geraidet?
> 
> ...



ich glaub damit wäre alles gesagt


----------



## Narur314 (27. April 2009)

> Schon mal Vor raggi, nef, ony usw. auf 60er zeiten gestanden?
> und da Progress geraidet?


        

Ich erinnere mich da noch an Nefarian wo wir am ersten Tag 1 mal in Phase 2 gekommen sind, und dam 2ten tag gar nicht (ok wir waren auch nicht so ne Progamer gilde). Aber dafür ist mir als es dann geklappt hat (also mit Phase 2 und am Ende auch mit dem Kill) immer wieder ein Schauer über den Rücken gelaufen. Ich kann mich auch erinnern das wir so pro ID meistens einen Boss weiter gekommen sind. (nagut Lootlord war kein Problem, und wenn mans einmal raus hatte waren die 3 drachen auch nicht so schwer). Irgendwie war es meiner meinung nach irgendwie erfüllender wenn die Großen Drachen dann endlich tod waren. (Ok ich finde eh das BWL die geilste Instanz ever ist^^)

Mein Problem ist, dadurch das man die Bosse jetzt so "schnell" umklatschen kann ist irgendwie die Genugtuung, das Gefühl was geschafft zu haben ein ganzes Stück kleiner.

So long Narur


----------



## Deis (27. April 2009)

Subjektiv: Es hat nicht jeder alles verzaubert, es hat nicht jeder alles gesockelt, viele meinen mit 2 Lila Teilen mal eben Naxx in 4 Stunden zu machen, fehlende AddOns, mangelndes Wissen ueber die Skills der Bosse, Leichtfertigkeit.


Objektiv: Es hat nicht jeder die Zeit mal eben Naxx in 4 Stunden zu machen, geschweigedenn jeden Abend 2 Stunden einen Fluegel zu spielen. Ich kann immer nur wieder sagen, dass die breite (und somit zahlende) Masse eben nicht die Pro-Gamer sind, die nach 4 Wochen Full T10,5 haben sonder eben die mal hier und da was machen. Vielleicht 3-4 Stunden jeden Tag. Was bringt eine liebevoll durchdachte Instanz wie Ulduar und/oder Naxx wenn sie dann doch wieder nur 2 oder 3 Gilden spielen koennen? Also muss man der Masse entgegen kommen und fuer sie einen "schwierigen" Grad machen, welcher den Vielspielern natuerlich leicht faellt.


----------



## Lintflas (27. April 2009)

*Sorry, aber dieses heldenhafte Gejammere von diesen ganzen Möchtegern-Elite-Pro-Gamern geht mir langsam ein wenig auf die Nüsse!

Es ist absolut in Ordnung daß Blizzard den Content für alle zugänglich macht. Wenn Euch Pro-Gamern das Spiel zu lasch ist,
und ihr schon alles gesehen habt, dann solltet ihr Euch mal fragen ob es im Leben noch was anderes gibt als Hard-Mode-Instanzen.


Sucht Euch doch einfach mal eine ECHTE Herausforderung im REALEN Leben, wenn WoW Euch nicht mehr thrillt!  *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (27. April 2009)

warum wird der Thread hier nicht geschlossen? Bei anderen hätten die Mods gesagt davon gibt es schon zuviele, aber der hier wird natürlich wieder mal offen gelassen.... Die Antworten hier kennt man doch schon und sie werden sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## IIIFireIII (27. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Nur leider nutzt die Masse der Gelegenheitssüieler das Rl gerne als Ausrede für die eigene Unzulänglichkeit.



Blödsinn!!

Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, daß nicht jeder WoW Spieler so hohe Prioritäten setzt?
Scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Anburak-G (27. April 2009)

@Lokker

Weil solche Themen immer zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flathoof (27. April 2009)

90% der Spieler sind doch selber Schuld das jetz alles so einfach is. Erst rumflennen das nur pGs und Harz-IV Leute Content sehen und irh auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollt und jetzt sowas.
Wer es Schwer haben will, macht es sich jetz halt selbst schwerer (Hardmodes oder Ausrüstungsdowngrades) für Nax 25er hab ich mein T2 wieder ausgepackt :-D

Ansonsten sollten die Leute auch Content Clear nicht mit Achievments verwechseln...Content clear = Boss down!

Ich persönlich fand es auch kewler als man noch außerhalb der Inis zeit Investieren musste fürn Raidprogress. Egal obs Vorquests waren oder man im Krater die Kristallpylonen für die Feuerresi verzauberung/Bücher aus DB gebraucht hat.


----------



## Narur314 (27. April 2009)

> Sorry, aber dieses heldenhafte Gejammere von diesen ganzen Möchtegern-Elite-Pro-Gamern geht mir langsam ein wenig auf die Nüsse!
> 
> Es ist absolut in Ordnung daß Blizzard den Content für alle zugänglich macht. Wenn Euch Pro-Gamern das Spiel zu lasch ist,
> und ihr schon alles gesehen habt, dann solltet ihr Euch mal fragen ob es im Leben noch was anderes gibt als Hard-Mode-Instanzen.
> ...




Ich seh mich selbst nicht als Pro-gamer, aber der schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu gering. Damit meine ich noch niochtmal die Raidinstanzen. Ich finde auch die 5er-heroics viel zu einfach. Das liegt daran das ich mit meinem Def-Krieger wenn ich tanke mit geschlossenen Augen den Kopf auf der Tastatur rollen kann und dann immernoch akzeptable ergebnisse produziere. Irgendwie tun mir die Mobs schon fast leid, das ist doch wie SChaafe töten, irgendwie kommt da bei mir nicht das Hero-feeling auf.

Wenn das so weiter geht werden die Mobs mit dem nächsten Addon dann die Spieler sehen, kurz in schrecklicher Faszination hinschauen und sich dann überlegen das Harakiri wohl angenehmer ist. Der Vorteil ist natürlcih dann das wirklich jeder jeden Content sehen kann. Spass macht es dann aber wohl auch keinem mehr.

Ich finde WoW ist ein Hobby das man gern auch mit Hingabe verfolgen kann. Ich vermute auch fast das es für fast alle die hier schreiben noch "etwas anderes als Hardmode instanzen" gibt. Trotzdem darf man doch seinen unmut äußern.

Ich vergleich das mal mit Schach. Stell dir vor Schach ist dein Hobby, du spielst das im Verin schon zi9emlich lange (so 5 Jahre). Dir macht es Spass gegen andere gute Spieler zu spielen aber auch mal gegen bessere Spieler zu verlieren. jetzt fangen aber auf einmal alle an dich gewinnen zu lassen und fallen auf die einfachsten Tricks rein (SChäferzug etc.). Ich vermute das würde dich auch aufregen.

So long 

Narur


----------



## Hautbaer (27. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> @Lokker
> 
> Weil solche Themen immer zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen
> 
> ...




 ...und mir die Zeit bis zur Mittagspause verkürzen^^
Interessant finde ich die Tatsache, daß die Leute auch immer den selben Senf dazu geben, obwohl sie es (nach eigenen Angaben) ja so satt haben solche Themen zu lesen!

Ja WoW ist massentauglich geworden
Ja WoW hat für den harten Kern weniger Professionalität zu bieten
Ja WoW behilft sich mit Erfolgen und anderen Neuheiten die nicht sonderlich kreativ ausfallen
Ja WoW hat sich entwickelt (ob es nun allen gefällt oder nicht... only Classic hätte sich nicht ewig gehalten)

Standardtisierung ist leider das Mittel zum Zweck um eine breite Masse zu erreichen!

Mir hat die Entwicklung von WoW auch nicht mehr zugesagt, aber ich hab´kein großen Wirbel drum gemacht.. Acc eingefroren gut ist!

Und mal im Ernst, welches Spiel ist schon so vielfältig wie WoW?
Die zahlreichen Möglichkeiten der Beschäftigung sind enorm und genau das ist es, was mich an WoW fasziniert hat.

Der aktuelle Trend (schnell schnell und am besten in Popo direkt) kombiniert mit der Tatsache, daß es für mich persönlich ein wenig zu einseitig gestallten ist, haben mich dem Spiel den Rücken kehren lassen. Dennoch ist es in meinen Augen noch Nr. 1 in der Pixelwelt.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. April 2009)

Nehmen wir mal an in Deutschland gibt es 500000 Wow-Spieler, wieviele von denen haben Naxx clear? 5000, wenn überhaupt. Das sind dann gerade mal 1% von Blizzards Kundschaft, von denen waren vielleicht 500 schon mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in Ulduar und heulen rum, dass der Content zu leicht sei. 
Sorry Leute, keiner interessiert sich für euch.


----------



## Lari (27. April 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an in Deutschland gibt es 500000 Wow-Spieler, wieviele von denen haben Naxx clear? 5000, wenn überhaupt. Das sind dann gerade mal 1% von Blizzards Kundschaft, von denen waren vielleicht 500 schon mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in Ulduar und heulen rum, dass der Content zu leicht sei.
> Sorry Leute, keiner interessiert sich für euch.


Naxx Clear?
Eher jeder zweite... denn Naxx ist wirklich einfach. Ich sage nicht zu einfach, ist immerhin der 80er Einsteigsraid. Encounter angucken, Fehler auch mal überleben. In Ulduar sieht das ja schon was anders aus. In der blauen Wolke bei Razorscale länger als 2 Sekunden drin? Tod.
Falsch gepullt bei Auriaya? Tod. etc.


----------



## Unfassbar (27. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> - PreBC wars schwer und zwar sehr. Es hat aber auch Laune gemacht sich Sonntags 8 Stunden in MC und Co. rumzutreiben oder mit 40 Mann das erste Mal nach Naxx zu gehen und zu wissen neben 2 anderen Gilden die einzige Gilde zu sein die das gepackt hat.



Stell Dir vor man hätte MC / BWL / AQ aufm Testserver mit der Testzeit und den Talenten und der Erfahrung von heute spielen können. Die Instanzen wären genausoschnell clear.
BWL hat auch nur solange gedauert weil die Encounter am Anfang noch verbuggt und teilweise unschaffbar waren.
Das vermeidet man heute durch die Testserver obwohl ich persönlich das System von damals besser fand....)


----------



## MrGimbel (27. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Naxx Clear?
> Eher jeder zweite... denn Naxx ist wirklich einfach. Ich sage nicht zu einfach, ist immerhin der 80er Einsteigsraid. Encounter angucken, Fehler auch mal überleben. In Ulduar sieht das ja schon was anders aus. In der blauen Wolke bei Razorscale länger als 2 Sekunden drin? Tod.
> Falsch gepullt bei Auriaya? Tod. etc.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich zu einer Minderheit gehöre (hab am WE meinen ersten Raid in Kara gehabt). Viele Spiele sind einfach nicht in Gilden organisiert, die groß genug sind, um mal eben einen 25er raid auf die Beine zu stellen bzw wo es genug Mitglieder gibt, die die nötige Disziplin mitbringen, um sich über mehrere Sessions an einer Instanz zu versuchen.


----------



## Nagori (27. April 2009)

> WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, auch wenn viele es schon gar nicht mehr warhaben möchten, aber es ist nun mal so, und ein Spiel soll darauf gebaut sein, das jeder seinen Spaß haben kann.



100 % agree

Mehr gibts zu dem Thema auch gar nicht zu sagen.

Elitegilden hin Profigilden her, in Peking ist ürbigens gestern ein Sack Reis umgefallen...


----------



## larxenus (27. April 2009)

LOL "geringfühig schwerer als naxx"

Nax: Trash "ja hoppela da sind noch 2 gruppen geaddet, bomben pls"
Nax: Boss "ja das ist ein Boss, ich bin mir sicher das der was kann - Und was? - loot droppen *umnatzen looten weiter*"

Und das ist naxx, eine AFK ini wo selbst die heiler beim trash afk gehen.

Und jetzt will ich in Ulduar mal sehen wie man 2 trash gruppen pullt und das überlebt. Randoms whipen sich schon am trash vor Ignis kaputt. (ganz zu schweigen der trash der später kommt)

und Bosse? Es gibt nur ein Boss der "leicht" ist, und das ist der Flammenleviathan. Der ist aber auch nur leicht wenn man die strategie kennt.

Natürlich "ensidia mimimi method mimimi in harmony mimimi" das diese gilden alleine Testserver mäßig überlegen war und nur bei den letzten Bossen anstrengen mussten ist doch klar, und ehrlich die sind auch 24 auf 24 stunden in ulduar drin. Was die machen ist nich normal, das sind in meine augen Freaks.

und wo ich auch noch drüber lachen musste war "algalon wird so schwer wie arthas sein"  lol made my day. Glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das die jetzt bereits bosse mit endcontent schwierigkeitsgrad einfügen. Was algalon schwer macht ist das man nur 1 stunde pro id versuchen kann.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Naxx Clear?
> Eher jeder zweite... denn Naxx ist wirklich einfach.



Glaube ich nichtmal dass es soviele sind. In Naxx zu raiden und Naxx clear zu haben das sind auch wieder zwei paar Schuhe.
Aber ich stimme zu dass Naxx vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sicher auch für normale Spieler schaffbar ist.

Genaue Zahlen wird Blizzard selbst haben. Und die werden ja sehen wo und wie erfolgreich sich ihre Spieler rumtreiben.

Für Spieler die jetzt noch dazukommen wird es aber definitiv wieder schwieriger.  AK verliert dank des neuen Bosses offenbar derzeit z.b. seinen Status als einfacher Raid, es wird weniger Naxx Gruppen geben, die Spieler selbst stellen teils wahnwitzig unrealistische Equipanforderungen.

Am Ende bleibt nur zu hoffen dass Blizzard sich auch weiterhin auf den Großteil der Spieler besinnt. Aber falls nicht ists auch nicht schlimm, denn es gibt einige sehr gute MMOs da draussen.


----------



## Descartes (27. April 2009)

Eigentlich wollt ich was produktives loswerden, aber nachdem diese art themen,
scheinbar mit der menschlichen dummheit und uneinsicht verbunden sind und
daher kaum heilungsmöglichkeiten gibt, belass ich es beim sinnigen diskudieren und
schreib sinfreies zeug auf zitaten.



Nagori schrieb:


> in Peking ist ürbigens gestern ein Sack Reis umgefallen...


Jo, hab ich gestern umfallen gehört, man spricht von der weltweit größten, 
reißkatastrophe nach einführung des gregorianischen kalender.


----------



## BigChef (27. April 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> LOL "geringfühig schwerer als naxx"
> 
> Nax: Trash "ja hoppela da sind noch 2 gruppen geaddet, bomben pls"
> Nax: Boss "ja das ist ein Boss, ich bin mir sicher das der was kann - Und was? - loot droppen *umnatzen looten weiter*"



100% sign. Die Diskussion hatten wa am Do erst wieder. Der Trash vorm Dekonstruktor und in der Vorkammer erfordert nen bissl CC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In Naxx war man sich sicher, dass CC zur PvP-Ability verkommen is. ^^
Naja, wir ham nu die Belagerung beendet und machen hoffentlich morgen die Vorkammer sauber im 10er. D.h. wir hätten knapp die Hälfte in 2 Wochen kaputt gemacht. Find ich angenehm, vor allem wenn man es mit den ersten Gehversuchen in Kara o.ä vergleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hemeralopie (27. April 2009)

Ich behaupte der große knick kam mit patch 2.9. davor gab es kaum eine ini wo man ohne cc durchrennen konnte. im suche channel wurde ständig nach cc gesucht. dort mußte der tank auch noch nachdenken. die ddler aufpassen und und und. sicher gab es mit t5 t6 epixx auch gruppen die ohne cc durchgelaufen sind aber das war schon nich so leicht. alle klassen wollten cc damit die nen platz in der gruppe haben. und dann kam der patch. tank rein in die gruppe und dann ae ae ae ae gruppe tot. und dass in jeder ini oder jedem raid. heute hat doch kaum noch einer sein cc in der leiste. hab lange kein schaf oder ne kopfnuss gesehen. null taktik null nachdenken nur rein wegbomben.

was war das toll in tdm. da kam als tank noch ins schwitzen. die ddler mußten mal mehr als 2-3 knöppe drücken. war das schön.


----------



## Marius K (27. April 2009)

Alle sagen ist zu schwer,und blabla und bla legen denn schon beim ersten mal.Das sind aber auch top gilden die sich extra denn gesamten tag frei genommen haben und schon tage vorher das alles planen mit dem besten eqipt.Für mich otto-normal ist das alles schon schwer,und wenn ihr nach einer herrausforderung sucht macht ulduar 25er mal doch nur mit 10...


----------



## Vincent V. (27. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. April 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX3UqY8KZpU


----------



## Melbac (27. April 2009)

Jeder der hier jammert das Elite-gilden die Bosse binnen 2 Tage wegfegen sollten sich mal eines überlegen:

Diese Leute sind SEHR wichtig für WoW. Sie zeigen was man machen KANN. Ein normaler Raid kann nicht (oder nur sehr schwer) beurteilen ob ein Boss einfach nur sehr schwieig, oder schlicht unmöglich ist. Durch die Arbeit dieser Raids werden die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt - ein Boss sollte immer schwierig aber machbar sein. Die Videos /Guides die solche Leute erstellen helfen tausenden Spielern sich beim Raiden auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren - nichts ist frustrierender als wenn man stundenlang stirbt aber nicht genau weiß ob man nicht gerade eine völlig falsche Taktik probiert. (Klar ist auch das bis zu einem gewissen grad interessant, aber es gibt dann doch mal eine Grenze...)

Mir gefällt Ulduar sehr gut, ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig. Stehe im 10er bei Mirimon und im 25er beim XT-bot. Ulduar wird nicht umsonst "Noob-filter" genannt^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. April 2009)

Wem der Hardmode immernoch zu leicht ist
einfach mit weniger Spielern machen fertig...

Blizzard kann auch nicht jede paar Monate so
einfach ne Raidinstanz aus den Ärmeln ziehen.

Okay sie könnten es noch schwerer machen mit nem Ultra Hardmode
oder sowas naja Ansichtssache.


----------



## Ligyron (27. April 2009)

Was du uns also damit sagen willst ist, dass du es schade findest, dass du dich in WoW nicht mehr so sehr von den anderen herabheben kannst. Sprich, du magst das Gefühl wenn Leute dich anwhispern und schreiben:"WOW dein Schwert ist hart" oder einfach nur "gz"
World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel, keine Lebensinstitution, wo du dich zu beweisen hast.
Abgesehen davon, darfst du eine Gilde wie Ensidia nicht als Standard nehmen. Jeder sagt, dass es im alten COntent so viel besser war, unter anderem war es auch deswegen besser, weil es noch keine so extrem große Onlinepräsenz gab, sprich es klatschte einem kein Thread über den Worldfirstkill irgendeiner Gilde entgegen und "Professionelle Gilden" gab es auch noch nicht direkt. Ganz nebenher sollte man den Umstand betrachten, dass mind. 60% der SPieler (eigentlich weitaus mehr) Casuals sind und sie damit einfach mehr verdienen. 

Weiters - du solltest nicht den eigentlichen Content als Kritikpunkt verwenden, vielmehr den Zustand, dass sie zuerst ein relativ schweres WoW herausbrachten, dann mit BC den Schwierigkeitsgrad sogar noch steigerten, oder auf einem Level blieben und mit Wotlk dann plötzlich auf casual gehen. Dieser Umstand ist zu beklagen - Blizzard hätte die Spieler in einer gewissen Richtung auch warnen können, dass es vielleicht leichter wird, oder irgendetwas in dieser Richtung.

So far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (27. April 2009)

ich versteh net was manche schon wieder rumnöhlen, war ja aber irgendwie klar.
Ich für meinen teil muss sagen, ich find ulduar schön. Und ja ich gestehe, ich bin nicht in einer top imba roxxor gilde.
wir haben im 25er gerade mal levi down und im 10er levi + dekonstruktor.

waren gestern 25er dekonstruktor.  3x trashwipen und dan nochma 2h bosswipen.
aber, die stimmung war gut.

Was deine anmerkungen zu dem thema loots angeht.  ich habe bereits von vielen seiten gehört das der ulduar loot net so der bringer sein soll, aber NA UND?
Viele pveler streiten ab das sie nur hinter den EPIXX her sind. Naja, etz nimt Blizzard halt den EPIXX-Reiz heraus und macht es nicht sehr viel besser, was jedoch wiederum auch heist, wer gut durch naxx equip ist wird ulduar auch mit dem equip bestreiten können und net erst wochen ulduar die anfangsbose, oder 10er ulduar farmen müssen. Was den schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, mir ist das schwer genug, und die hauptsache ist das es spaß macht.

zu letzerer anmerkung das blizzard in mehr oder weniger nem halben jahr schon wieder n addon bringen könnte.   Ja, könnten se. Locker.
Ham se ja früher auch mal angekündigt zu machen. und?    sie werdens net machen.   wotlk wird sicher noch ein jahr erhalten bleiben. 

Blizzard wird ist ein unternehmen wie alle anderen auch, Profitgeil und von der wirtschaftskrise betroffen.
Die werden neben ihren bemühungen ein neues mmorpg zu erstellen sicher nicht noch extreme ressourcen dafür verwenden wow ein neues addon zu verpassen.
ich denke die werden ca nach jedem großen patch n halbes jahr vergehen lassen, so wie halt momentan auch.
Das heist in nem halben jahr komt die eiskrone dazu (mit arthas^^) und dan etwa um neujahr wird das nächste addon kommen.
Vor allem weil etz dan bald der sommer komt und die leute eh weniger zocken werden als im winter werden sie das ganze noch etwas rauszögern.

Naja, mir gefällts bisher noch.
also servus 
und   

need more players on  pve area 52 

kleiner server, sehr klein^^  ABER STABIL XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## advanced08 (27. April 2009)

du darfst zudem nicht vergessen das DIESE TOPGILDEN immer auf dem PTR sind und dort üben..........


----------



## Camô (27. April 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Natürlich "ensidia mimimi method mimimi in harmony mimimi" das diese gilden alleine Testserver mäßig überlegen war und nur bei den letzten Bossen anstrengen mussten ist doch klar, und ehrlich die sind auch 24 auf 24 stunden in ulduar drin. Was die machen ist nich normal, das sind in meine augen Freaks.


Und wieder mal wird stille Anerkennung zu agressivem Neid. Woher hast du deine Infos, dass du die wirklich erfolgreichen Gilden so abstempeln kannst?


----------



## Foobär (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich versuche hier nicht zu flamen oder rumzuheulen, ich will mal einfach klar sagen,


.. dass Wow nicht für Top-Gilden sondern auch für irgendwelchen Casuals (aka Kack-N00bz) gemacht ist?


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und wieder mal wird stille Anerkennung zu agressivem Neid. Woher hast du deine Infos, dass du die wirklich erfolgreichen Gilden so abstempeln kannst?



Laut dem Blog von Mex (glaub ich) haben sie um 11 Uhr Raid angesetzt, um 16Uhr konnten sie starten (ALLE haben an der Kiste gewartet) haben mit Serverproblemen bis 4 Uhr durchgeraidet und dann 4h Pause gemacht und weitergeraidet bis glaube ich 15 Uhr...
Noch fragen?


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (27. April 2009)

Vielleicht, aber auch nur VIELLEICHT, meine Damen und Herren, liegt es daran, dass die Raidgruppen Ulduar leicht killn konnten, weil sie jahrelang schon auf dem PTR Server die Bosse austesten konnten.
Das ist so, als würde man für eine Klassenarbeit lernen (Das Lernen für die Arbeit = Das Spielen auf einem PTR Server) und dann den Stoff gut können (=Routine-Raidspiel) und dann die Arbeit schreiben und eine 1 schaffen (Den Raidbosscontent auf dem offiziellen Server killn können, weil man es oft genug auf dem PTR getestet hat.

SO siehts aus.

PS: Weinthread nummer... ich gebs auf zu zählen, die "0"en der Zahl werden unaussprechlich...


----------



## Camô (27. April 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Laut dem Blog von Mex (glaub ich) haben sie um 11 Uhr Raid angesetzt, um 16Uhr konnten sie starten (ALLE haben an der Kiste gewartet) haben mit Serverproblemen bis 4 Uhr durchgeraidet und dann 4h Pause gemacht und weitergeraidet bis glaube ich 15 Uhr...
> Noch fragen?


Mit dem Anspruch, die World First Kills zu erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar raiden sie bei neuem Inhalt 2-3 Tage am Stück - schließlich haben sie einen Ruf zu verlieren. Haben sie letztlich alles down, ist der Marathon beendet und sie raiden nicht häufiger als "normale" Gilden - ID's gelten ja auch für sie.

Wenn du an einer Klausur/ einem Projekt arbeitest, für das du gute Noten bzw. Geld bekommst, verbringst du da dran die letzten Stunden auch nicht wie ein Wahnsinniger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (27. April 2009)

Ulduar 25 leicht? *schaut dumm*

OK, Naxx...darüber brauchen wir ja nicht reden, dass war Einsteigercontend!

Aber Ulduar? Ich bin in einer sehr guten Raidgilde auf Frostwolf(aLLi)
Und wir Wipen uns dumm und deppat bei Mimiron, der kleine Kerl macht uns rassend!
Gut,die meisten Gilde die NICHT unter den besten 50 Gilden der Weld sind, wipen sich sicherlich auch noch durch!


Aber Hardmode...hasde schonmal Flammenleviathan auf Hardmode im 25er gesehn?
Ich glaube nicht.....
Kill mal Yoggi dann red ma weita


----------



## Shaguar93 (27. April 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Sry die Frage, aber hat schon wer gesagt, dass Arthas gelegt werden kann? Ich hab den Verdacht dass er kurz, bevor er down geht schön leaven wird... So wäre der mythos noch vorhanden und man hatte einen schönen bosskampf.


Jo. Er haut ab. Vielleicht wird's Blizz dann ja so machen, dass sie sich einen neuen "versteckten" Kontinent basteln, auf dem der Lichking wieder im End Game auf einem wartet. Kenne die WoW Story net, aber ich würds gut finden, wenn nach dem Lichking noch was kommt. Zbs. das ein neuer Content in Azeroth gebastelt wird oder so.


----------



## szene333 (27. April 2009)

Also wenn ich sehe, dass bei uns auf Arygos die Ally-Gilde Noxa Ulduar 10er 13/14 und Ulduar 25er 12/14 down haben und das nach 2 Wochen, dann sieht es für mich doch so aus, dass Ulduar nicht wesentlich schwerer sein kann als Naxx. Mir persönlich macht es nichts aus, da ich nicht so oft spiele und noch lange an Ulduar zu knabbern habe. Aber für die, die öfter raiden, tut es mir ein wenig leid. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht damit, dass Noxa eine Profi-Gilde ist, die Geld dafür bekommt etc. Das ist einfach eine Raid-Gilde die 4mal die Woche raidet und davon gibt es bestimmt hunderte Gilden. Es handelt sich hier wohl nicht um die absolute Minderheit. Naja, die Zeiten von BT und SWP sind nunmal vorbei, aber eine Gewisse Herausforderung für die Vielraider sollte es schon geben (jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Archivments).


----------



## Phash (27. April 2009)

hab jetzt nur mimimi gelesen

mimimi!

kauf dir halt n anderes Spiel... ich finds gut, ich brauch mich nicht mehr an irgend ne trottelige Gilde halten und kann viel einfacher random in Raids


----------



## Thogrum (27. April 2009)

Ich grüße dich Shrukan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Beschwerden lassen mich vermuten, dass du nicht den blassesten Schimmer hast was Blizzard vor hat.

Blizzard möchte möglichst viele Kunden erhalten und jedem etwas mit WoW bieten und damit auch Content, sodass auch viele mehr vom Spiel haben. Es heißt nicht, dass sie die ohnehin süchtigen noch mehr im strahlenden Glanz erscheinen lassen wollen, sodass sich die weniger guten darum ausheulen und diejenigen beneiden.

Ich finde selbst für Top Gilden ist das eine gute Einsteigerhilfe um möglichst fix auch die höheren Erfolge zu erhaschen. Doch nein nein, Ulduar ist ja nicht mal für jeden besteigbar, schon aufgefallen? Ein Damm-Argument wurde z.B. mit vielen simplen Enrage Timern verwirklicht. 

Fazit: Es können mehr Leute höheren Content sehen, aber immernoch nicht alle. - und das ist auch gut so, aber der genormte Schwierigkeitsgrad so gering, dass man mit Naxxramas Ausrüstung direkt loslegen könnte. Und das ist auch gut so. Wer sich mit Erfolg schmücken will, hat die Optionen und Optionen, die Wahl zwischen Normal, Schwer und Sehr schwer gab es nun mal nicht.

Wer nach Ruhm und Ehre schreit, der soll die Höhle des Löwen betreten, doch die kann er für sich und seine Gemeinde behalten, es interessiert niemanden außerhalb. So interessiert es kaum einen noch was auch Ensidias Erfolgen geworden ist. Ich glaube es interessiert derzeit einen viel mehr was der heroische Endboss Algalon nun zu bieten hat... und überhaupt... kennst du schon jeden Ulduar Boss bis aufs letzte Detail?*zwinkert* - ich denke nicht, und wir sind auch erst beim General.

doch soviel dazu erstmal von mir.
_______________________________________________________________________________

Steve


----------



## SarahBailey (27. April 2009)

Ich bin in keiner explizieten Raidgilde aber wir schaffen Naxx25 an zwei Tagen mit insgesamt ca. 4-5 Stunden Raidzeit... also jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht aber wir beißen uns in Ulduar 25 die Zähne aus... Es ist definitiv nicht einfach, da es hier wirklich viel mehr auf Taktik und das Denkvermögen der Leute ankommt. Man kann nicht einfach stehen bleiben und draufnuken... Aber genau das, ist doch das Schöne... Und eine Raidgilde, die fast jeden Tag raidet und noch dafür Geld bekommt oder wie auch immer, sollte doch nicht als beispiel für alle anderen WoW-Spieler herhalten, oder? Ich schätze mal 80% oder mehr der Leute nicht in solchen Gilden sind und für die ist Ulduar verdammt hart, zählt das nicht?  Als Beispiel, nur weil die Höhere Mathematik für einige wenige Leute total easy ist, heißt das nicht, dass das für den Rest der normalen Leute einfach ist... 
Ich bin mal ganz frech und sage, dass Blizzard es den sogenannten Pro-gamern sowieso nicht recht machen kann, von daher... Ich beiß mir mit meiner Gilde an Ulduar die Zähne aus, und nur das zählt für mich...


----------



## abe15 (27. April 2009)

Lol nur weil ein paar Kellerkinder Ulduar in 1 OD clearen ist die Ini doch nicht leicht oO
Geh da erstmal selbst rein...
Wir haben nach 2 Id´s jetzt 8 Bosse down (Hero) und zählen zu den besseren unseres Servers.

Hör auf zu weinen über etwas, das du nicht selbst beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. April 2009)

ulduar25 hat in meinen augen genau den richtigen schwierigkeitsgrad. ein normaler raid, bestückt mit 25 mittelmäßigen bis guten spielern...kommt bei 2-3 raidtagen die woche gut vorwärts....2-3 raid-firstkills in 4-5h. meiner meinung nach mit bt gleichzusetzen (damals wurde man nur durch den nicht vorhandenen schattenwiderstand gebremst). raids wie aq40, naxx, swp....sowas muss ich nimmer haben...

@te,

ensidia u co sind in meinen augen keine gilden. eher ein zusammenschluss von freaks die eben noch ein paar mark fürs zocken erhalten....damit sie ihre stromrechnung bezahlen können....jetzt gebt mir eure flames, fanboys....

gilden die es nicht erwarten können und daher unzählige stunden auf dem testserver verbringen um einen server-firstkill zu erreichen.....solche dürfen sich nicht beschweren... sowie auch andere die 14h am tag in ulduar verbringen um den content so schnell wie möglich clear zu haben. soll der endcontent deiner meinung nach nur den vollnerds vorbehalten sein?....das wort "spiel" bekäme dadurch eine ganz andere bedeutung....


----------



## Thogrum (27. April 2009)

Thogrum schrieb:


> Ich grüße dich Shrukan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich darf ergänzen: 

In einem der Potcasts von Buffed wurde schon zu genüge darüber diskutiert, was sie davon halten und sie haben genau das perfekt zusammengefasst, was ich rüberbringen wollte:

Der Spalt zwischen den End Content Gamern und dem Durchschnitt der WoW-Spieler ist einfach so wahnsinnig groß, dass es, auch wie vorhin erwähnt, einfach niemanden gerecht werden kann. Und darum die Option der Wahl des Schwierigkeitsgrades.


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

Nichts wird sein, wie es einmal war.

Mit BC verschwomm meine Hoffnung leicht.
WOTLK hats bestätigt.

Genauso ist es in Kinofilmen, Büchern.. einfach überall...
Der erste Teil ist toll, der zweite schon nicht mehr...

Nira :<


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. April 2009)

Was ist ensidia ?
Kann man ensidia essen ?

Ne, mal ehrlich.... OttoNormal mit solchen Leuten vergleichen......... *rofl*

Und JA, ich kenn nun auch Ulduar (10ner und MT) man was die da an Schaden raushauen^^. ich bin von der Ini begeistert auch wenn es den einen oder anderen Wipe gab. Achja die Wipes,.... hab Die schon echt vermisst......


----------



## Kite-X (27. April 2009)

einmal an den, der nicht mitgenommen wird weil er das naxx  achievment nicht hat....
Es gibt ein addon das nennt sich Achievment-Faker einfach mal googlen. Damit kannste jeden Erfolg abgeschlossen posten. 
Zwar nicht schön aber es geht...


Mein raid hat auch erst 11 bosse down. Naja kniffelig ist es schon aber in 2 -3 wochen haben wir es clear denke ich mal.
Ensidia kann man nicht als messlatte nehmen. Die raiden 7 Tage wir nur 3


----------



## Kite-X (27. April 2009)

einmal an den, der nicht mitgenommen wird weil er das naxx  achievment nicht hat....
Es gibt ein addon das nennt sich Achievment-Faker einfach mal googlen. Damit kannste jeden Erfolg abgeschlossen posten. 
Zwar nicht schön aber es geht...


Mein raid hat auch erst 11 bosse down. Naja kniffelig ist es schon aber in 2 -3 wochen haben wir es clear denke ich mal.
Ensidia kann man nicht als messlatte nehmen. Die raiden 7 Tage wir nur 3


----------



## Maleas (27. April 2009)

Wenn ich die Titelunterschrift lese "Raidgruppen sind verärgert", dann kann man fast vermuten, eine WoW spielender BILD Redakteur habe sich in das buffed Forum verirrt. Das ist eine haltlose Behauptung. Ich habe weder auf den Fanseiten, noch auf den Pro-Gilden HPs eine solche Aussage gelesen - im Gegenteil. In einem Interview mit den Affenjungs sagten diese, dass man das derzeitige Raidkonzept recht gut findet, da es alle Spieler anspricht und vielseitige Schwierigkeitsmodi erlaubt. 

Solche Aussagen "Ulduar zu einfach - Raidgruppen verärgert" kommen meist von Spielern, die in Ulduar vielleicht mal ein paar Bosse gesehen aber Yogg-Saron sicher nicht besiegt haben. Und selbst der TE meint, er habe da noch nicht alles mitgemacht, aber man sagt / man munkelt / er habe gehört ... bla bla bla! Keine Grundlage für eine anständige Diskussion. Das Thema Schwierigkeit wird hier künstlich am Leben erhalten - doch nicht von den Leuten, die es betrifft (z.B: Pro-Gilden), sondern von den Leuten, die absolut nichts dazu sagen können. Prima ^^

Doch schauen wir mal, welches Konzept Blizzard hier mit Ulduar eingeführt hat ... 
a) 10er Modus für durchschnittliche Gilden. 10er Hard-Mode für erfahrene 10er Gruppen
b) 25er Modus für durchschnittliche Raid-Gilden / Bündnisse. 25er mit Hard-Mode für eine ordentlich ansprechende Herausforderung
c) Algalon als optionaler Super-Hard-Mode ^^

Die Idee, dass eine Instanz ALLE Spieler anspricht, die für WoW bezahlen, ist ein guter Ansatz. Es geht nicht darum, in 2 Wochen alle Boss im Hard-Mode und Algalon besiegt zu haben, es geht darum, dass alle WoW Spieler Schritt für Schritt Ihre Inhalte geniessen und sich Schritt für Schritt verbessern und neuen Herausforderungen stellen können. So, und nun bleibt noch die Frage, was wollen die Spieler ...

Ich bin mir sicher, jeder Spieler hier, und auch die Pro-Spieler, wollen nicht jeden Abend 5h in Ulduar wipen, tausende Gold für Repkosten, Buffs und PowerUps investieren, um dann alle 4 Wochen einen weiteren Boss zu sehen und besiegen zu können. Ich bin mir sicher, alle Spieler, und auch die über Schwierigkeit nörgelnden TEs, sind ganz froh, dass das Raidkonzept vielseitig ist überschaubare Erfolge ermöglicht. WoW ist nunmal nicht nur für Ensidia & Co gemacht, die bereits auf dem Testserver alle Taktiken ausgearbeitet haben, es ist für alle Spieler gedacht. Und Raids ist nunmal ein Endcontent Inhalt, der auch allen Spielern zugänglich sein sollte - nicht nur den oberen 100 TopGilden. 

Ich persönlich sehe lieber alle 3-4 Monate (so wie es Blizzard machen will) eine neue Raidinstanz mit ansprechender aber machbarer Herausforderung, als 1 Jahr in einer Raidinstanz zu wipen, bis man mal den Endboss sieht. Die Anforderung mag ein wenig (im Vergleich zu BT und Sunwell) gesunken sein, aber die Abwechslung profitiert durch dieses Konzept. 

Die Aussage "Wenn es genauso laufen wird, dass jeder doofe Raid diesen Lich König umhauen kann, wird es echt lächerlich." ist eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit - und das von einem TE, der nichtmal Ulduar komplett geschafft hat, sondern nur mit populistischen Aussagen und einer unsinnigen Verallgemeinerung argumentiert.


----------



## Ellesime (27. April 2009)

Ich finde das Gejammer wie leicht der Content doch "angeblich" ist einfach nur lächerlich.Das können vieleicht Leute von Ensidia oder anderen absoluten Topgilden behaupten aber die gehören nunmal auch zu den vieleicht 5% der wirklichen Spitzenspielern.Erstaunlich finde ich dass dieses "Content zu leicht" Geblubber aber nie,oder fast nie,von diesen Leuten kommt für die es auch zutreffen würde sondern immer von Denjenigen die das garnicht richtig beurteilen können weil sie eben noch garnicht alles gesehen haben.

Das was ich bisher von Ulduar heroic gesehen habe(bei uns stehen noch Mimiron,Vezax,Yogg und Algalon),ist von der Schwierigkeit her doch sehr deutlich über Naxxramas Niveau.Je weiter man in Ulduar rein kommt desto schwerer wirds auch.Kommt man bei Flameleviathan,Razorscale,XT noch recht gut zurande so steigt die Schwierigkeit doch recht schnell weiter an und ich lehne mich bestimmt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster mit der Behauptung das allerspätestens bei Mimiron Schicht im Schacht für Randomgruppen oder Wenigraider ist.Wahrscheinlich schon viel früher.


----------



## Shizo. (27. April 2009)

Tja wie will Blizz es denn machen.
Sie können es ja wohl kaum so machen das Ensidia da 20x Wiped...als Beispiel
Was würden da normale Gilden machen? Nie rein kommen? Aber sie bezahlen auch 13 Euro im Monat.
Sie wollen auch alles sehen. Also machen sie es schaffbar für normale Gilden und für die Imba RoxXxor Gilden halt ein Hardmode!
Und ja es ist ein Unterschied ob man Sartharion oder Sartharion + 3 Drachen getötet hat.

Achja und an die Classic war alles besser 

Es war nie besser , denn wenn man zurück denkt vergisst man oft die Sachen die schlecht waren.
Zum Beispiel das ein groß Teil nie Naxx gesehen hatte. Und von denen Classic war noch hart und so waren sicher 50% nie drin.
Ja vllt ist vieles schlechter geworden, aber trodsdem kann man nicht sagen das Classic ALLES besser war.

Also keep cool.
MFG


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

ich fand den schwierigkeitsgrad von classic besser... dadurch hat der content auch mehr fun gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt haste ja echt nur zusammen ziehen.. bomben.. total stupider Spielstil

zudem muss ich sagen das ich old naxx gesehen hab.. von innen... und rein/sauber =D  ich mags nicht dreckig -.-"


----------



## Anburak-G (27. April 2009)

Wieviele Threads mit dem Thema gibts inzwischen eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (27. April 2009)

Also mir is datt auch alles zu leicht... Ulduar 25 clear ich auch alleine, und das nackt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (27. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Es gibt aber besseren Loot! Toll was will ich mit besseren Loot?
> Ein oder zwei Items mehr oder mit angehobenen Itemlevel?




hier teile ich deine meinung. ich finde, mal ganz platt gesagt, den ulduar25er-loot jetzt nicht berauschend besser als den naxx25er. (wie das auf dem dmg-meter aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht. vielleicht irre ich mich da ja auch.)



Shrukan schrieb:


> Wenn es genauso laufen wird, dass jeder doofe Raid diesen Lich König umhauen kann, wird es echt lächerlich.



ich spiele nicht mit in der raid-ober-top-liga, aber dennoch würde ich mich freuen wenn ich dieses mal den endboss wenigstens mal sehen dürfte! illidan kenne ich nur von postern und t-shirts ("ein raid von meinem server war bei illidan, und alles was sie mir mitgebracht haben war dieses lausige t-shirt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!). das wünsche/gönne ich anderen spielern ebenso. wenns den lichking auch in einer 10er- und einer 25er-version gäbe fände ich s nicht schlimm.


----------



## Nimeroth (27. April 2009)

Ich finde Ulduar aktuell sehr gut vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Man läuft nicht gerade so durch wie durch Naxx, sondern
die Bosse erfordern ein bissel mehr Fingerspitzengefühl.

Man sieht deutlich Fortschritte (erste ID ca. 1 Boss pro Tag, zweite ID schon 5 am ersten), und natürlich wird auch Ulduar
irgendwann auf Farm sein. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß es so extrem wie mit Naxx werden wird.

Also 3h Ulduar25 kann ich mir von meinem bisherigen Erfahrungen nur schwer vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. April 2009)

mit hilfe dieses videos konnte bisher jeder wow-boss gelegt werden. ob classic, bc, wotlk....das grundprinzip blieb immer gleich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkJ_74xtF4


----------



## turalya (27. April 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Du kannst aber Ensidia nicht als messlatte nehmen ....
> ist wohl logisch das die ,,weltbeste Gilde,, da durchkommt wie nix.



HÖHÖ Ensidia hat es genau wie alle anderen Pro gilden am PTR gestestet und sie mussten nur general und Yogg selber rausfinden klar das sie dann schnell sind


----------



## Miso (27. April 2009)

Aber ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schon mit BC auf extremst casualfreundlich gesetzt worden? Ich denke, alle die Leute, die zu Classiczeiten geraidet haben wissen noch, wie schwer die damaligen Raidinzen waren. Klar waren sie auch sehr nervig, zum Teil weil die vielen Trashmobs zwischen den Bossen immer viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen haben, zum anderen, weil man irgendwie immer 40 Mann brauchte (später dann auch weniger).

Wer sich zu 60er Zeiten die Zähne an MC, BWL, Naxx und AQ 40 (und die 20er Inzen) oder an Encountern wie Kazzakh, Azurgereus und den anderen Weltdrachen ausgebissen hat, denkt manchmal mit Wehmut an die damaligen Erfolge zurück. Als Raggi das erste mal lag. Die ersten Wipes in BWL. Nefarian überlebt und gelootet. In Naxx auf die Fresse gekriegt bis zum abwinken. AQ 40 in Naturresikram besucht. Natürlich die ganzen Prequests nicht zu vergessen. Das hatte irgendwie noch was episches an sich. Arbeit und Fleiss waren damals noch die Zauberworte. Heute kommt mir das alles nur noch so hingerotzt vor, statt Prequests zu machen werden die Daylies heruntergespult. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass damals alle Gilden, die die 40er geraidet haben, nur aus Arbeitslosen bestanden. Gab genug Casualplayer, die das genauso hinbekommen haben. 

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber mir fehlen die 40er Raids. 25er ist zwar nice und 10er sicherlich auch, was die Gruppensuche angeht. Das hat zweifelslos einiges verbessert. Aber nichts ging meiner Meinung nach über 40 Chaoten, die MC und BWL zusammen gecleared haben. Diese gemeinsamen Erlebnisse sind auch heute noch mit das Schönste, woran ich mich in WoW errinnern mag. Und wenigstens das kann mir Blizzard nicht nehmen. xD


----------



## Maga1212 (27. April 2009)

Wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wayne06.gif


----------



## Valdarr (27. April 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Aber ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schon mit BC auf extremst casualfreundlich gesetzt worden? Ich denke, alle die Leute, die zu Classiczeiten geraidet haben wissen noch, wie schwer die damaligen Raidinzen waren. Klar waren sie auch sehr nervig, zum Teil weil die vielen Trashmobs zwischen den Bossen immer viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen haben, zum anderen, weil man irgendwie immer 40 Mann brauchte (später dann auch weniger).
> 
> Wer sich zu 60er Zeiten die Zähne an MC, BWL, Naxx und AQ 40 (und die 20er Inzen) oder an Encountern wie Kazzakh, Azurgereus und den anderen Weltdrachen ausgebissen hat, denkt manchmal mit Wehmut an die damaligen Erfolge zurück. Als Raggi das erste mal lag. Die ersten Wipes in BWL. Nefarian überlebt und gelootet. In Naxx auf die Fresse gekriegt bis zum abwinken. AQ 40 in Naturresikram besucht. Natürlich die ganzen Prequests nicht zu vergessen. Das hatte irgendwie noch was episches an sich. Arbeit und Fleiss waren damals noch die Zauberworte. Heute kommt mir das alles nur noch so hingerotzt vor, statt Prequests zu machen werden die Daylies heruntergespult. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass damals alle Gilden, die die 40er geraidet haben, nur aus Arbeitslosen bestanden. Gab genug Casualplayer, die das genauso hinbekommen haben.
> 
> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber mir fehlen die 40er Raids. 25er ist zwar nice und 10er sicherlich auch, was die Gruppensuche angeht. Das hat zweifelslos einiges verbessert. Aber nichts ging meiner Meinung nach über 40 Chaoten, die MC und BWL zusammen gecleared haben. Diese gemeinsamen Erlebnisse sind auch heute noch mit das Schönste, woran ich mich in WoW errinnern mag. Und wenigstens das kann mir Blizzard nicht nehmen. xD



/signed

Edith meint noch: Sry musste grad n bissel schmunzeln. Faszinierend wie aus meinen vorigen Posts mit dem Verweis auf Naxx (Ja das alte Naxx) eine Verwechslung werden kann. NeyNey Leutz lesen und dann schreiben. Des alte Naxx hatten wirklich kaum Leute clear und ich gehöre nicht dazu. Trotz alledem gönne ichs denen die es gepackt haben, während ich mich nu frage was dann noch ein Ziel in dem Spiel ist. Fast alle Spieler sehen alles. Jeder kriegt sein Item und ansonsten dürfen wir uns in der Arena mal ein wenig austoben.

Irgendwie fehlt mir persönlich da doch ein wesentliches Element namens Ansporn. Kommt mir nu bitte net mit den Achievements oder Titeln die bei der Jedem-alles-Einstellung eh nix bedeuten (Sry aber vor Leuten die im Gegensatz zu anderen einen Titel besitzen hätte ich Respekt, aber so fällts mir leider schwer). 

Letztlich weiss ich ganz genau das es mir net drauf ankommt der erste oder der beste zu sein, sondern ich möchte möglichst einige gute und im Schwierigkeitsgrad ansteigende Raidinis haben. Der Hardmode ist doch wirklich kein Ersatz für unterschiedliche Instanzen.


----------



## Maleas (27. April 2009)

Zu 40er Classic Zeiten war es absolut nicht anders. Die Umstände waren anders. Das Thema Raid war neu, 40 Mann organisieren war eine Herausforderung. DKP, Taktiken ... Raids waren ein neuer Inhalt in WoW. Es gab kein Ensidia & Co ... keine eingespielten durchorganisierten Raids. Auch die Bosstaktiken waren neu, da man ja nur 5er wischi-waschi kannte.

Heute ist das anders. Es gibt Testserver, und jeder kann einen neuen Bossfight zügig begreifen, da das Prinzip bei einem Bossfight nicht neu ist. Hätte man heute MC & BWL ins Spiel gebracht (gleiches Prinzip), dann würden Ensidia & Co genauso schnell da durch. Es war damals einfach neu, und es war genial!


----------



## chillthes (27. April 2009)

*ihr versteht alle den Sinn seines Postes nicht !

Es geht nit darum wie schwer Ulduar ist oder Naxxramas im Gegensatz zu Classic oder BC oder sonstwas. Es geht Ihm ums Prinzip das praktisch jeder die "Bosse" töten kann quasi auf normal auch. Er meinte damit das es früher schöner war wenn man Nefarius oder zb die Twins down hatte das man sagen wir es so - mehr Ansehen hatte gegenüber denen die nichts schafften - als heute.. ich finde er hat recht und ihr habt alle das Thema verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## fabdiem (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich find ulduar gut ...

wenn ihr hardcore zocker so verzweifelt die bosse zulegen kann blizz nix dafür

wären die bosse noch schwieriger würden casuals da net weiterkommen (wipe mit meiner gilde noch immer in ulduar rum)
und wow ist nun mal ein gelegenheitsspieler freundliches spiel geworden
würde der raidcontent zu schwer sein würden viele spieler keine lust mehr auf wow haben und abspringen
und die hardmodes sind doch dafür da mehr spass zu haben, ebn für die die vl besseres eq haben wollen oder ne herausforderung



chillthes schrieb:


> ihr versteht alle den Sinn seines Postes nicht !
> 
> Es geht nit darum wie schwer Ulduar ist oder Naxxramas im Gegensatz zu Classic oder BC oder sonstwas. Es geht Ihm ums Prinzip das praktisch jeder die "Bosse" töten kann quasi auf normal auch. Er meinte damit das es früher schöner war wenn man Nefarius oder zb die Twins down hatte das man sagen wir es so - mehr Ansehen hatte gegenüber denen die nichts schafften - als heute.. ich finde er hat recht und ihr habt alle das Thema verfehlt
> 
> ...



dann gehen blizz zu viele casuals verloren und das bedeutet weniger geld
und ihr glaubt es nicht aber mitlerweile gehts auch bei wow um geld Oo


----------



## Fusssi (27. April 2009)

Ich hab nur den Beitrag des TE gelesen, aber das reicht auch!


Was willst Du denn? Das nur noch echte Profis, die geld damit verdienen, dieses Spiel bis zum Endcontent miterleben?
Ich kann es bei bestem willen nicht verstehen, was dieses ewige rumgemaule soll!!!!!!

Ich bin auf Grund meiner Gildenwahl gezwungen random zu gehen und erlebe immer wieder Gruppen die trotz t7/t7,5 in Naxx rumwipen und nicht die geringste möglichkeit haben auch nur den ersten Boss in Ulduar zu legen. Das ist ein Massenspiel und die masse wird Ulduar nicht erfolgreich absolvieren. Also ist alles ok und das wär in keinem anderen Spiel so möglich es den gelegenheitsspielern so schwer zu machen.


ALSO WAS WOLLT IHR?


PS und Edit: Ich hab noch mal gelesen und ja genau darum gehts: Wenn WoW zu casualfreundlich ist können die pseudoproroxxxxorsupergamer sich nich mehr geil fühlen! Ich hab nen Mittel dagegen: Er soll ma raus an die sonne gehen und im RL was leisten!!!


----------



## kingkryzon (27. April 2009)

ich hab satha mit 3d nur im 25ger geschafft und zeige jedem nachtherr respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich bin so gesehn doch durch achievements von der oberschicht getrennt


----------



## Nania (28. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich wirklich sagen würde: Früher war alles besser. 
Aus vielen Erzählung weiß ich, dass 40 Raids zwar anspruchsvoller gewesen sein mögen - aber, und das sagen viele, das größte Problem war es, alle organisiert zu bekommen. Da dauerte es mit der Instanz vielleicht auch mal, weil meinetwegen dauernd jemand auf dem Klo saß - und wenn der dann wiederkam, ging der nächste. 

Ebenso kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass zu Anfang vieles noch neu war. Kaum einer kannte die Taktiken, hatte große Bosse schonmal gesehen oder wusste, wie man ihn am besten zu Fall bringt. 
Durch die Testrealms und die zahlreichen Guides ist das heute aber alles kein Problem mehr - auch nicht für die Casuals, zu denen ich mich auch zähle. 

Ich weiß noch aus BC Zeiten wie schwer es manchmal war, 25 Leute zusammen zu bekommen, oder wie oft uns Heiler oder Tanks fehlten.


----------



## Grimmzahn (28. April 2009)

Mal ganz ernsthaft. Der TE hat schon genug Schwierigkeiten mit der deutschen Grammatik, als dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass Ulduar im 25er keine Herausforderung für ihn darstellt.

Ganz objektiv gesehen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Ulduar wirklich hoch genug. Selbst Blitzschuppe und Ignis sind Encounter, bei denen soviel Schaden auf den Raid kommt, dass man wirklich viel Disziplin und Erfahrung mitbringen muss, um die vernünftig zu legen. Nach dem XT geht es mit dem Rat und Kologarn erst richtig los, also bleibt mal bitte alle auf dem Teppich. Der Content ist für einen Großteil der Leute gerade schwer genug und ich wiederhole einfach nur ein Zitat der Entwickler: "Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass wir Monate in die Enwicklung einer Instanz stecken, die nur 5% der Spieler sehen werden?"

Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen! Und bitte: wenn ihr hier schon groß rummeckern müsst, dann macht euch doch bitte nicht durch eure mangelhafte Orthographie selbst angreifbar.


----------



## Doroman1979 (28. April 2009)

Gefällt mir ein Spiel : spiele ich es 

Gefällt es mir nicht : spiele ich es nicht

Natürlich trägt der Schwierigkeitsgrad zum Gefallen bei


----------



## Versace83 (28. April 2009)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt deine Hexe im Arsenal anzuschauen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr Ignis nicht ausgelassen habt, sondern dass du einfach nicht dabei warst (man kann ja nur den Grad der Schwierigkeit beurteilen, wenn man wirklich alles kennt, oder?) Wenn ich das richtig sehe seid ihr also bis zu Hodir gekommen. Was zwar schon recht gut ist, wenn ich von der Leistung meiner Gilde ausgehe. Aber dennoch kannst du nicht die ganze Ini beurteilen.

Also würde ich dir empfehlen was hier die meisten schon getan haben: Erst mal alles selbst testen und dann über den Schwierigkeitsgrad meckern und nicht Top Gilden als Maßstab für die Masse bzw. den Durchschnitt zu nehmen.

Wir in der Gilde haben jeden Raidtag (bei 3 x 2-3h in der Woche) einen Boss geschafft (allerdings "nur" im 10er) Ich finde das durchaus gut und was ich so lese scheinen so weit auch die Mehrheit der anderen Gilden zu sein.
Also ich persönlich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad durchaus angemessen.

Davon mal abgesehen sollte sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch steigern bis zum Endboss. Also was für einen Sinn hätte es jetzt schon eine Hammer Raid ini zu bringen, die nur wenige schaffen? Welche Steigerung sollte da noch kommen?
Genauso natürlich auch steigert sich der Schwirigkeitsgrad in der Ini selbst. Also warte erst mal ab, was noch für Herausforderungen kommen.

so far...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> *ihr versteht alle den Sinn seines Postes nicht !
> 
> Es geht nit darum wie schwer Ulduar ist oder Naxxramas im Gegensatz zu Classic oder BC oder sonstwas. Es geht Ihm ums Prinzip das praktisch jeder die "Bosse" töten kann quasi auf normal auch. Er meinte damit das es früher schöner war wenn man Nefarius oder zb die Twins down hatte das man sagen wir es so - mehr Ansehen hatte gegenüber denen die nichts schafften - als heute.. ich finde er hat recht und ihr habt alle das Thema verfehlt
> 
> ...



Würdest du ein paar Posts vorher lesen, wüsstest du das wir das sehr wohl wissen. Aber wenn jmd meint, auch noch richtige competition im spiel zu betreiben und es keinem anderen gönnen zu wollen, solle er sich nen echten job holen.

WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, aber viele vergessen das immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (28. April 2009)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Du fändest es also besser, wenn der Raidcontent nur für 10-20% aller Spieler zu sehen ist? Einer, der vielleicht nicht soviel Zeit hat und eher mal ab und zu und nicht dauerhaft, darf keine Chance bekommen sich die Bosse mal anzugucken und vielleicht auch mal Erfolge zu feiern?
> 
> Das finde ich ganz schön arrogant.
> 
> ...



casuals haben mit naxx nun auch eine raidinstanz, die im bereich des machbaren liegt. sogar die, die in bc nichtmal kara geschafft haben, clearen jetzt naxx. was denn noch? muss denn JEDE instanz, die kommt, so einfah sein? können nicht einfach mehrere raids mit unterschiedlichen anorderungen existieren?
raids sind dazu gedacht, sie stufe für stufe zu bewältigen. will heissen:

naxx
--> sartharion + archavon
--> maygos
--> sartharion + 3d
--> ulduar normal
--> uduar hard mode

auch mit nur 1 raidtag in der woche at man bei 3.1 release locker max-equip getragen. in 1 - 2 monaten kriegt man auch in ulduar ordentlich was down. füht man sich als  casual, der neben wow noch familie, 2 berufe und mindestens 3 andere hobbies hat, sooo miserabe, wenn man nicht gleich auf höchstmöglichem niveau spielt?

ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich als ProGamer bezeichnen, mit meinen 3 raidtagen die woche... bis jetzt hats nur für 7 bosse gereicht (10 im 10er content), aber hey, man muss ja nicht immer gleich alles haben :> in bc bin ich nie über t5 instanzen hinausgekommen, aber hey, muss ich deswegen alle, die t6+ geraidet haben als scheiss arbeitslose suchti-raider beschimpfen?


----------



## Maleas (28. April 2009)

Wenn man sich das hier durchliest, findet man 2 Meinungen.

*1) Raids sollen anspruchsvoll sein, auch für Spieler, die sich zu Top-Spielern zählen. Es geht hier um die Herausforderung und richtig schwierige Encount.*
- das ist ein ordentlicher Grund, das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Wie da die Hard-Modes ausschauen, muss man sehen. Hard-Modes und Algalon sind doch sicher anspruchsvolle Ziele für Top-Spieler.

*2) Raids und Erfolge dienen dem Ansehen. Mal will besser sein als andere Spieler und einen "Helden" Status bekommen.*
- naja, das kann ich weniger verstehen, und meist argumentieren diese Spieler mit Beleidigungen "besser als die Noobs, jeder xbeliebige doofe Raid kann das, usw." Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Spieler das Spiel verstanden haben. Es geht doch hier nicht darum, besser als andere zu sein. Im PvP kann ich das verstehen. Da will und muss man besser als andere sein, um auf der Leiter nach oben zu kommen. Aber was haben einige Spieler davon, dass sie Endbosse schaffen, und andere Spieler nicht. Das Gefühl "besser als die Noobs zu sein?" Also wenn das ein Ziel ist, dann frage ich mich echt, wie manche Leute ticken.

Aber lasst uns bei 1) bleiben. Ich denke schon, dass Hard-Modes und Algalon schwierige Ziele für "gehobene" Raidgruppen sind. Klar kann man sich wünschen, dass andere Bosse auch für Top-Spieler fordernd sind, aber ich glaube, ein richtig richtig schwerer Endboss (Algalon) ist ein Ziel, welches nicht so leicht erreicht werden kann. Das ist die Herausforderung für unsere Nörgeltruppe hier - wobei, dies sind sicherlich genau die Leute, die ohne einen vorab Guide nicht den Boss starten würden. 

Ich bleibe dabei. Ulduar spricht alle Spielerschichten an. Einsteiger als auch Top-Spieler haben hier eine Herausforderung, und mit diesem Konzept liegt Blizzard genau richtig.


----------



## GerriG (28. April 2009)

Die meisten Bosse sind einfach Taktik mäßig, wenn man die raus hat, isses "easy" sag ich mal.

Wir haben letzte Woche Ulduar  10er 3 Bosse down (Flameleviatan, XT und Kologarn)
Spielen zur Zeit leider nur einen Tag â 4 Stunden.

Heute haben wir Flameleviatan, XT, Razorscale, Ignis und Kologarn gelegt
XT und Kologarn im Second Try

Nur mit Auriaya haben wir grad Probs mit dem Pull, war auch schon 23:00, ich denke wenn wir den richtig gepullt kriegen ist der auch einfach.
nur ein bisschen zum Knabbern

Bis jetzt waren die Bosse nicht wirklich "boah alta den packen wir nich" typ
sondern eher "Wir brauchen ne gescheite Tac und genug dmg"

Aber ich find Ulduar gut wie es ist.

Im 25er haben wir Naxx 25er auf Farmstatus, schaffen dennoch nich XT


----------



## MadRedCap (28. April 2009)

Was regt ihr euch alle überhaupt so auf?

Ich mein, es gibt den Hardmode, den hat Ensidia auch noch nicht gepackt. Den hat auch sonst keiner gepackt.
Das ist wie mit Satharion und 3 Drachen zu der Startzeit von WotLK: Wer den down hatte, war was, später war das nix mehr, weil das Randomgruppen schafften. Aber anfangs war der gewünschte Schwierigkeitsgrad gegeben.

Nun haben wir Ulduar. Nur weil die meisten gerade mal 4-5 Bosse down haben, jammern sie wieder, weil es zu leicht ist, obwohl sie Ulduar ned mal Clear haben.
Ensidia und sonst welche für Gilden kann man sowieso nicht hernehmen, die spielen auf einem ganz anderen Niveau als andere, auch vom Denken her. Die verdienen ihr GELD damit. 

Ausserdem ist der Patch gerade mal 2 Wochen alt... wenn es mit Ulduar soweit wie mit Naxx kommt, könnt ihr gerne meckern und jammern.


(Gültig für alle, die damit angesprochen werden sollen).


----------



## Pharas (28. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schade, was die Leute da machen... Zunächst wird die Latte an den Menschen gemessen, die sich da so lange und so stark darauf vorbereitet haben, damit sie es schnell durchzocken können um dann sagen zu können es ist zu einfach. Nicht jeder Spieler hat schier endlose Zeit für das Spiel. Nicht jeder Spieler ist so krankhaft hinterher alles tot zukriegen. Die Leute über die wir hier sprechen, sind Spieler, die, wenn ein Spiel für 60 Spielstunden wirbt, es in 20 Stunden durchgespielt haben. Wenn man dem nachgeben würde, käme entweder jeden Monat nen neues Addon, oder wenigstens eine neue Raidinstanz raus oder es kommt eine, wenn nicht sogar die Raidisntanz, die man nicht schaffen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Tipp an die " es ist zu leicht"-sager da draussen: wenn ihr damit abgeschlossen habt, nehmt euch dutzende von anderen Spielen und überbrückt die Zeit zur nächsten Änderung/Erweiterung.


----------



## Nassim (28. April 2009)

Hm,

mal ne Frage an alle "Oberruler" hier, die wirklich meinen, der Content wäre zu leicht:

Wer von euch hat den Content (ausgenommen Ulduar) ausschließlich im 10´er Bereich mit 10´er Equip gecleart? Damit meine ich, max. T7 oder Heroequip. Und nicht nur einer, sondern wirklich nen kompletten 10´er Raid mit der Ausrüstung. Wer das von sich und seiner Gilde behaupten kann, dem zoll ich den gehörigen Resepekt......gehe aber mal davon aus, das werden nicht allzuviele sein.

Was das nun mit dem Schwierigskeitsgrad auf sich hat? Der Großteil der spielenden Gemeinde befindet sich eben nicht in Raidgilden mit entsprechender Größe, um 25´er zu laufen. Die meisten freuten sich damals drauf, endlich auch mal in kleineren Gruppen alle Inis sehen zu können, und sind, das behaupte ich nun mal, bereits an dem als doch viel zu einfach verschrienen Naxx gescheitert. Also sollte jeder, der sich beschwert mal drüber nachdenken....oder vielleicht gar das Spiel wechseln. 

Und als Abschluss an den TE: was sollen eigentlich die "Alten" deiner Meinung nach machen? Damit mein ich die Leute, die noch zu Classiczeiten mit 15 Mann zu Draki gingen und dabei Stolz waren, nach dem 10 Wipe die Ini endlich geschafft zu haben? Oder die Leute, die mit 40 Mann sich an Ony die Zähne ausgebissen haben, die sich heute von EINEM Pala verdreschen lässt? Die müssten dann ja nur noch heulen...

Fazit: wem WoW zu leicht ist, naja, der kann dann ja den Content clearen, und dann eben seinen Account abmelden, bis das nächste Addon kommt. Es zwingt euch ja keiner, trotzdem weiterzuspielen. Aber lasst die Normalsterblichen doch einfach mal in Ruhe spielen, und sich auch drüber freuen, wenn sie mal einen Erfolg in einer Raidini erzielen.


----------



## larxenus (28. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und wieder mal wird stille Anerkennung zu agressivem Neid. Woher hast du deine Infos, dass du die wirklich erfolgreichen Gilden so abstempeln kannst?



Und wie neidisch ich bin  O.o ich meine *WOW* ich platze förmlich davon. Meine Gilde raidet im mom erfolgreich Hogger und am WE versuchen wir Flammenschlund in eine ID, scheitert aber meisten bei dem trash vor taragman.

Lesen -> Kapieren -> antworten.

und wer in mein Post Neid entdeckt der hat unter garantie nichts kapiert!


----------



## Klondike (28. April 2009)

wenn ich ein spiel programmiere dann will ich dass alle die mein spiel spielen auch das spielen können was ich programmiert habe :-) 

für die starken gibts das ultimate level für die schwachen das beginner level, der inhalt ist der gleiche

wo ist das problem? 

^_^


----------



## Maridan (28. April 2009)

Was mir hier immer auffällt sind die Leute die immer schreiben müssen das sie ihr Abo gekündigt haben weil es ihnen das Spiel zu leicht ist... da fragt man sich ob diese leute ADS haben oder sich nur aus langeweile mitteilen müssen... und diese sachen die sie uns dann mitteilen vollkommen jenseits des Themas liegt... 


Achja und nun zum schwierigkeitsgrad von Ini's..... was macht wohl mehr spaß? Wenn ihr an der stange gehalten werdet und die ini nicht sofort in 2 wochen auf farmstatus habt? oder sofort in der ersten id alles auf hardmode um roxxort und im /1 channel "ololol wir haben die ini clear, und ihr noch nicht also seit ihr noobs" spammed?   


Natürlich ist mir klar das manche das Spiel als eine Art Wettbewerb sehn. Das mag bei einigen Sachen stimmen aber das sich manche aus den vermeintlichen ERFOLGEN ihr Selbstbewusstsein und ihr Selbstwertgefühl holen finde ich schon ziemlich schlimm.


Aber wie es so schön heißt: Jeder verdammtes A******** hält sich für den Mittelpunkt des Universums.


----------



## ciaz (28. April 2009)

Finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig.. Einstigerinstanz gabs nun mit Naxx, wo sich jeder Kacknub episch ausstatten konnte. Nun ists ein wenig schwieriger, so dass endlich mal wieder ein wenig Spass und Herausforderung geboten wird. Wir selbst wipen gerade bei Hodir rum und ich denke mal es werden kaum Durchschnittsgilden den Content clear haben, so dass es noch was dauern wird, bis die ersten Leute von wegen "content ausgelutscht" kommen.

Und zu den Leuten, die den Content clear haben. Erstens kennen diese Leute die meisten Bosse schon vom Testserver, haben zweitens groesstenteils ilvl213+ Items, drittens sind sie eingespielt und zu guterletzt haben sie im Gegensatz zu den meisten Gilden mehr als 2, 3 Raidtage die Woche. :>


----------



## Aku T. (28. April 2009)

@TE und alle, die es noch immer nicht verstanden haben: 

Eine Instanz, die nur 5% der Spieler von innen sehen, wird es nicht mehr geben. Und das ist auch verdammt gut so. 
Legt die Bosse in Ulduar im Hard-Mode und wenn euch das nicht passt weil ihr unbedingt Raid-Inis für Eure Imba-1337-Raid-Gilde wollt, dann hört halt auf zu spielen. Tschöö! Ich wein euch keine Träne nach....und Blizzard auch nicht, weil 95% der Spieler zufrieden sind, so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Gutgore (28. April 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist viel zu Casual freundlich geworden , schön in einer hinsicht ist es natürlich gut (mehr spieler die an der stange bleiben) , aber ich find ees richtig arm , wenn einige nach 1ner id whinen das Sie erst 5-6 bosse in ulduar down haben .. Hallo? habt ihr jemadl classic gespielt wo man vll wochenlang an den ersten bossen rumgewipet ist? (also normalo gilden)? Ich glaube kaum....Damals konnte man sehen wer Skill hatte und wer nicht.. (anhand des equips) heute hat jeder depp t 7,5 oder bald besser. Schade das sich WoW so entwickelt hat..ich will wieder instanzen mit bossen die länger als 1-2 Id's brauchen... (scheiß auf hardmode). Und ja jeder WoW spieler der länger spielt als 1-2 jahre sollte soviel Gold haben , das rie repkosten garnicht auffallen. (sonst macht er was falsch). 


Was ich damit sagen will : Heult nicht rum ,  wenn ihr öfters stirbt oder nur so wenige Bosse down habt..früher war das viel schlimmer!!


----------



## szene333 (28. April 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Der Content ist für einen Großteil der Leute gerade schwer genug und ich wiederhole einfach nur ein Zitat der Entwickler: "Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass wir Monate in die Enwicklung einer Instanz stecken, die nur 5% der Spieler sehen werden?"



Ich denke, dass der größte Teil der Ini-Entwicklungszeit in die 5er Ini´s geflossen ist. Ich muss sagen, ich habe vlt gerade mal die Hälfte davon gesehen, da bei der Leichtigkeit von Naxx kein 5er Equip nötig ist. Da ist eine Menge Entwicklungszeit verpulvert worden. Bis BC war es so, dass man sich erst in den 5er Ini´s equipen musste um dann in Kara bestehen zu können. Es fehlt mir hier der Stufenweise Anstieg der Ini´s. In BC gab es, auch mal abgesehen von den Pre-Q, eine gewisse Reihenfolge. 
Desweiteren kann ich das Argument

 casualfreundlich -------> mehr Abbonenten

nicht nachvollziehen. WOW hat ca. 11 Millionen Spieler bis Ende BC bei vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrad gehabt. Glaubt jetzt Blizz, dass weitere 11 Millionen dazukommen, wenn alles leichter wird? Never

Ich persönlich kam in BC auch nur bis SSC. Aber ich habe nicht rumgeheult, dass ich 13 € bezahle und dafür alles sehen will. Das ist doch jämmerlich. Ich habe halt nicht die Zeit und Lust 3-4 mal/Woche raiden zu gehen. Aber wenn ich spiele, dann habe ich meine Herausforderung. Warum sollte ich diese den Viel-Raidern verwehren? Bestimmt nicht mit dem bescheuerten 13 €-Argument.

Naja, ich bin gespannt, wohin sich die Mitgliederzahl aufgrund der zu casualfreundlichen Entwicklung (meiner Meinung nach) hinbewegt.


----------



## Valdarr (28. April 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> @TE und alle, die es noch immer nicht verstanden haben:
> 
> Eine Instanz, die nur 5% der Spieler von innen sehen, wird es nicht mehr geben. Und das ist auch verdammt gut so.
> Legt die Bosse in Ulduar im Hard-Mode und wenn euch das nicht passt weil ihr unbedingt Raid-Inis für Eure Imba-1337-Raid-Gilde wollt, dann hört halt auf zu spielen. Tschöö! Ich wein euch keine Träne nach....und Blizzard auch nicht, weil 95% der Spieler zufrieden sind, so wie es jetzt ist.



Neyney das immer jeder gleich ein imbaRoxxor in der imba Raidgilde sein muss der sich gegen den aktuellen Weg Blizzards ausspricht.

Leichter Einstieg -> mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad -> Schwer

Ansteigende Kurve bei stufenweiser und regelmäßiger Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades für den Otto Normal Spieler und allen ist gedient oder?

Mal abgesehen von Sunwell sollte doch jeder in der Lage gewesen sein mindestens Hyjal zu sehen und bei geschickterem Vorgehen von Blizz was die Anpassungen angeht wären auch BT und Sunwell für alle zugänglich gewesen.


----------



## szene333 (28. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Neyney das immer jeder gleich ein imbaRoxxor in der imba Raidgilde sein muss der sich gegen den aktuellen Weg Blizzards ausspricht.
> 
> Leichter Einstieg -> mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad -> Schwer
> 
> ...



So und nicht anders sieht es aus


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. April 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Hallo? habt ihr jemadl classic gespielt wo man vll wochenlang an den ersten bossen rumgewipet ist? (also normalo gilden)? Ich glaube kaum....Damals konnte man sehen wer Skill hatte und wer nicht.. (anhand des equips) heute hat jeder depp t 7,5 oder bald besser. Schade das sich WoW so entwickelt hat..Heult nicht rum ,  wenn ihr öfters stirbt oder nur so wenige Bosse down habt..früher war das viel schlimmer!!



das halte ich für ein gerücht. skill konnte man noch nie anhand des equips beurteilen. wir hatten in bwl raidmember mit einer isdn verbindung die ständig standbild hatten....trotzdem hat es geklappt....in mc u bwl bist keine woche an nem boss gewiped. naxx u aq40 waren schon recht schwer....da stimme ich zu...aber auch machbar.

der content wird nicht wirklich einfacher....du musst bedenken dass damals alles neu war. alles moves der aktuellen bosse waren also schonmal da...deswegen weiß der ur-wow´ler schnell wie er handeln muss. für neulinge war auch naxx10 / naxx25 eine herausforderung (als einstiegscontent). naxx heute ist für den neuling wie für uns mc damals....und wirklich schwer war mc wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Aku T. (28. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Neyney das immer jeder gleich ein imbaRoxxor in der imba Raidgilde sein muss der sich gegen den aktuellen Weg Blizzards ausspricht.
> 
> Leichter Einstieg -> mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad -> Schwer
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt, genauso ist es! Stimme dir da völlig zu. Und genauso IST es doch z. Z. auch. Ich SEHE einen stufenweise ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad, von Ini zu Ini und auch innerhalb einer Ini durch die Hardmodes. 

Was der TE hier aber einfordert, sind Raid-Inis a la Sunwell, und die wird es zum Glück nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Was der TE hier aber einfordert, sind Raid-Inis a la Sunwell, und die wird es zum Glück nicht mehr geben.



Schade eigentlich. Was haben den Alle gegen Sunwell? ich fand es toll erstmal 3 ID's nur an Kalec zu wipen. Oder Brutalus der gerne mal einen Tank mit 2 Schlägen in 1,1 sec in den Staub schickt. Wo jeder 100% geben muss und fast jeder einzelne Fehler einen Wipe schon fast erzwingt.

Dann brauch eine Casual Gilde halt 3-4 Monate um einen Boss zu töten weil sie nur 3 Stunden in der Woche versuchen können, aber sie kriegen  ihn Trotzdem irgendwann und mit dem Selben Einsatz der "Pro-Gamer", also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Valdarr (28. April 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Was der TE hier aber einfordert, sind Raid-Inis a la Sunwell, und die wird es zum Glück nicht mehr geben.



Die sollte es aber geben auch wenn die schrittweise allen zugänglich gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Die sollte es aber geben auch wenn die schrittweise allen zugänglich gemacht werden müssen.



welche gilden hatten denn swp vor dem nerf clear? nur diejenigen die 6 raidtage die woche hatten. es ist für einen normalen menschen der studiert, arbeitet, freunde, familie hat unmöglich so viel zeit aufzubringen ohne dass er die wichtigen dinge des lebens vernachlässigen muss. wow ist ein spiel, ein hobby, eine freizeitbeschäftigung....

blizzard bewegt sich meiner meinung nach in die richtige richtung. ich bin ein student der nebenher nicht arbeiten muss und sich seine zeit recht frei einteilen kann. selbst wenn ich nur studieren würde (incl lernen)...also ohne feiern, freunde, freundin usw....könnte ich die dafür benötigte zeit nicht aufbringen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> welche gilden hatten denn swp vor dem nerf clear? nur diejenigen die 6 raidtage die woche hatten. es ist für einen normalen menschen der studiert, arbeitet, freunde, familie hat unmöglich so viel zeit aufzubringen ohne dass er die wichtigen dinge des lebens vernachlässigen muss. wow ist ein spiel, ein hobby, eine freizeitbeschäftigung....
> 
> blizzard bewegt sich meiner meinung nach in die richtige richtung



Musste man es den Clear haben? Reichen nicht die ersten 3 wenn man nur halb soviel Zeit hat wie andere? In ein Hobby steckt jeder unterschiedlich viel Zeit und erwartet doch nicht das selbe wie jemand der da doppelt soviel Zeit reinsteckt, wieso ist das in diesem fall den anders?


----------



## chillthes (28. April 2009)

alle die es jetzt gut so finden wie es ist (nämlich 1. zu leicht und 2. jeder kann alles sehen/legen sprich nhc)

sind die, die wenig oder gar keine Zeit investieren wollen !
sind die, die schon nach 2 mal wipen rumheulen !
sind die, die auch zb pvp gear für bosse töten oder nur ehre wollen !
sind die, die an jeder Ecke Epics holen können und meinen sie hätten skill !
.. usw usw usw...

Die Zeiten sind leider seit Classic Geschichte als man sich noch das Equip in AQ40, Naxx oder BWL verdienen musste.
Die Bosse waren knifflig und da gehörte Skill dazu von jedem im Raid, heute kann jeder dumme Tank trotz Hirnabschaltung locker 10 Mobs tanken alle anderen holzen drauf, fertig.. ! Es wird doch nur noch fast alles gebombt, keine Ahnung wie ich es sagen soll - richtige aggroliste kennt eh keiner antankphase auch nicht warum auch geht ja alles auch so - hach waren das schöne Zeiten als Krieger noch Tastaturakrobatik betreiben mussten umvon 6 Mobs Aggrozuhalten das Sheep oder die Kopfnuss nicht rauszuholen, dd's focussen und reine einzelschadensklassen wie schurken sind ja auch schon in gewissem maße aoe spieler... blablabla

Man musste sich Naturresi, Frostresi, Repkosten farmen oder auf den Feldern in den Pestländern farmen um irgendwann mal ein Epicmount zu bekommen da war man richtig stolz und es hat Spaß gemacht, 

heute hat jeder twink inerhalb weniger Tage Epics, Flugmount, Titel.. da brauch keiner stolz sein drauf ehrlich...


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> alle die es jetzt gut so finden wie es ist (nämlich 1. zu leicht und 2. jeder kann alles sehen/legen sprich nhc)
> 
> sind die, die wenig oder gar keine Zeit investieren wollen !
> sind die, die schon nach 2 mal wipen rumheulen !
> ...


Absoluter Bullshit, sorry.
Ich finde es gut so, nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer. Von mir aus kann auch jeder alles sehen.
Wir waren gestern 3 Stunden in Ulduar, haben den eisernen Rat und Auriaya gemacht, sind dann noch zu Emalon. Bestimmt 20 Wipes gehabt, keiner hat geheult.

Was stört dich daran, dass alle alles sehen können (was ich selbst in Ulduar schon bezweifle), wenn ihr doch noch die Hardmodes habt, die neben besserem Loot, noch die Achievements bringen? Ihr habt Content, der extra für euch designed wurde, der sogar Belohnungen mit sich bringt, und trotzdem seid ihr nicht zufrieden.
Ihr wollt unbedingt Raids, wo nur ihr was reißen könnt, um euch von den anderen abzugrenzen, obwohl Herausforderung für die elitären Spieler auch jetzt schon da ist. Und nun komm mir nicht mit "Ulduar ist keine Herausforderung". Ohne Hardmodes kommt man relativ zügig durch, natürlich, aber mit Hardmodes absolut nicht. Auch du nicht...

Edit: Davon ab hast du Ulduar noch nicht clear, also warum tönst du so rum?
Desweiteren Sarth nur mit einem Add, Naxxramas nicht als Unverwüstlicher. Was willst du eigentlich? Herausforderung? Oder selber nur BlingBling Epics?


----------



## Aku T. (28. April 2009)

@chillthes: Ja genau, ich habe 0 Skill, ich spiele nur 30 min. in der Woche, ich heule nach 2 Wipes sofort rum und logge mich aus und ich benutze nur 2 Tasten, mache damit aber 8000 dps, heile den gesamten Raid und tanke 4 Bosse gleichzeitig. 

_Aber damals, zu Classic-Zeiten, da war alles wunderbar, rosa Wolken über Azeroth *seufz* diese romantischen Abende in 40er Raids die schon 1,5 Stunden zur Vorbereitung brauchten, und wo man dann nach 2 Monaten schon das erste epische Item hatte, was war es doch schön damals..._

Sorry, is mir zu doof, ich klink mich hier wieder aus. Die Diskussion dreht sich zum 3. Mal im Kreis in diesem Thread. Und die Diskussion wie toll oder NICHT toll Classic war hatten wir schon X Mal hier im Forum.

P.S
LoD_Lari kann ich nur vollstens zustimmen.


----------



## CharlySteven (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> Es wird doch nur noch fast alles gebombt, keine Ahnung wie ich es sagen soll -


Sag es doch einfach so, das du noch nie in Ulduar warst... nd dich da mit den Schwierigkeitsgrad 0 auskennnst-.-"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was stört dich daran, dass alle alles sehen können (was ich selbst in Ulduar schon bezweifle), wenn ihr doch noch die Hardmodes habt, die neben besserem Loot, noch die Achievements bringen? Ihr habt Content, der extra für euch designed wurde, der sogar Belohnungen mit sich bringt, und trotzdem seid ihr nicht zufrieden.



Alle hatten bisher die Möglichkeit alles zu sehen oder kam bei manchen Accounts die Meldung: "Sie dürfen Sunwell/Naxxramas nicht betreten"? Manche brauchen halt länger um durch den Content zu kommen als Andere, das ist aber doch nicht weiter Schlimm?



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ihr wollt unbedingt Raids, wo nur ihr was reißen könnt, um euch von den anderen abzugrenzen, obwohl Herausforderung für die elitären Spieler auch jetzt schon da ist. Und nun komm mir nicht mit "Ulduar ist keine Herausforderung". Ohne Hardmodes kommt man relativ zügig durch, natürlich, aber mit Hardmodes absolut nicht. Auch du nicht...



Hardmodes und Achievments sind aber lange nicht so eine Triebfeder wie Besseres Equip welches man für den nächsten Boss unbedingt braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Beispiel Der Unsterbliche, nach 6 versauten ID's durch lustige Discs oder Lags hatt man die Schnauze voll und es geht mir Gehörig auf den Keks das es das einzige ist was mir noch gefehlt hat. Zum glück wurd das Entsprechende Ulduar Achievment angepasst.  

Aber es Stimmt schon, die Schwierigkeit ist Spürbar gestiegen und liegt jetzt mit auf MC auf gleicher höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt.


----------



## chillthes (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ihr wollt unbedingt Raids, wo nur ihr was reißen könnt, um euch von den anderen abzugrenzen, obwohl Herausforderung für die elitären Spieler auch jetzt schon da ist. Und nun komm mir nicht mit "Ulduar ist keine Herausforderung". Ohne Hardmodes kommt man relativ zügig durch, natürlich, aber mit Hardmodes absolut nicht. Auch du nicht...



du kapierst den sinn des Posts genauso wenig wie ein paar über uns, wie schon gestern geschrieben gehts nit darum die bosse in ulduar mit achivment oder hardmode zu legen hohoho wie toll sondern darum das jeder vernünftige rnd nhc raid die bosse auch legen kann. und schuld ist das ganze geheule seit bc, mimimi ich hab sunwell nie gesehen mimimi und ? es war genau richtig so, wer was erreichen will soll auch was dafür tun.


----------



## Dread01 (28. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr wollt.
Der derzeitige Schwierigkeitsgrad ist m.E. gut gewählt.
Da Naxx eigentlich nur das bessere Ragefire war, werden nun einige Spieler wach, die Ihre Epic´s vorher geschenkt bekommen haben.

Entweder man wird jetzt in den Raids aktiv oder man schläft weiter.
Allerdings, diejenigen die schlafen bekommen keine Epic´s.

Klingt hart, ist aber nur fair.

Diejenigen die sagen, das man in Ulduar zügig vorran kommt, scheinen ja eine tolle Grp zu haben - und sollten dann keinen Grund haben sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> du kapierst den sinn des Posts genauso wenig wie ein paar über uns, wie schon gestern geschrieben gehts nit darum die bosse in ulduar mit achivment oder hardmode zu legen hohoho wie toll sondern darum das jeder vernünftige rnd nhc raid die bosse auch legen kann. und schuld ist das ganze geheule seit bc, mimimi ich hab sunwell nie gesehen mimimi und ? es war genau richtig so, wer was erreichen will soll auch was dafür tun.


Wenn das jeder vernünftige Random-Raid schafft, dann frage ich mich, wieso dein Gildenraid es noch nicht clear hat. Etwa zu schlecht? Schlechter als zusammengewürfelte Randoms?
Und noch einmal: Die Hardmodes bringen nicht nur Herausforderung, sondern auch besseres Equip. Und das braucht man für spätestens Algalon, vorher wahrscheinlich für die anderen Hardmodes (an welchem beißt sich Ensidia gerade die Zähne aus? Freya?). Ihr könnt euch progressiv durch die Hardmodes raiden, warum ist das nicht genug? Musst du dich von anderen abgrenzen, brauchst du die Selbstbestätigung oder warum?
Es kann dir doch prinzipiell egal sein, wie schnell andere durch Ulduar durch sind, solang du doch Herausforderung hast, die definitiv gegeben ist.


----------



## Norrit (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind leider seit Classic Geschichte als man sich noch das Equip in AQ40, Naxx oder BWL verdienen musste.
> Die Bosse waren knifflig und da gehörte Skill dazu von jedem im Raid, heute kann jeder dumme Tank trotz Hirnabschaltung locker 10 Mobs tanken alle anderen holzen drauf, fertig.. ! Es wird doch nur noch fast alles gebombt, keine Ahnung wie ich es sagen soll - richtige aggroliste kennt eh keiner antankphase auch nicht warum auch geht ja alles auch so - hach waren das schöne Zeiten als Krieger noch Tastaturakrobatik betreiben mussten umvon 6 Mobs Aggrozuhalten das Sheep oder die Kopfnuss nicht rauszuholen, dd's focussen und reine einzelschadensklassen wie schurken sind ja auch schon in gewissem maße aoe spieler... blablabla


selten so einen Quatsch gelesen! Der Trash in Ulduar ist teilweise härter und nerviger als der Trash in Sunwell! Mit 10 Mobs antanken und Bomben wirst du in Ulduar nicht weit kommen!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und das braucht man für spätestens Algalon, vorher wahrscheinlich für die anderen Hardmodes (an welchem beißt sich Ensidia gerade die Zähne aus? Freya?).




Ich glaub der Einzige Grund warum Inner Sanctum Algalon noch nicht Down hat ist der Umstand das man ihn nur 1 Stunde am Tag versuchen kann, so kann Blizz schön sagen: "Was habt ihr den, der Content ist doch Schwer, Algalon war erst nach 3 Wochen Down" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Einzige Grund warum Inner Sanctum Algalon noch nicht Down hat ist der Umstand das man ihn nur 1 Stunde am Tag versuchen kann, so kann Blizz schön sagen: "Was habt ihr den, der Content ist doch Schwer, Algalon war erst nach 3 Wochen Down"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pro Woche *hust*
Aber es ist ja nicht nur Algalon, es sind auch alle anderen Bosse. Was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist einfach, dass sich jemand beschwert, es wäre alles doof und zu einfach, obwohl derjenige nichtmal die Möglichkeiten des gegebenen Contents ausgeschöpft hat, nichtmal die einfachen Varianten.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Pro Woche *hust*



Algalon seems to despawn after one hour of fight. This is most likely the same mechanics as Vaelastrasz allowing raids to try it only *one hour each day*.

Hört sich für mich nach Pro Tag an oder gabs da schon Updates zu?



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja nicht nur Algalon, es sind auch alle anderen Bosse. Was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist einfach, dass sich jemand beschwert, es wäre alles doof und zu einfach, obwohl derjenige nichtmal die Möglichkeiten des gegebenen Contents ausgeschöpft hat, nichtmal die einfachen Varianten.



Da hast du natürlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (28. April 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> alle die es jetzt gut so finden wie es ist (nämlich 1. zu leicht und 2. jeder kann alles sehen/legen sprich nhc)
> 
> sind die, die wenig oder gar keine Zeit investieren wollen !
> sind die, die schon nach 2 mal wipen rumheulen !
> ...



Warum schreiben Leute wie du so einen Text? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier ist mal ein Arsenal-Link von deinem Main, damit du dich vergewissern kannst, dass du im 25er-Modus von Ulduar noch fast nichts erreicht hast! Du hast nur einige Bosse im 10er Modus gesehen und schließt daraus gleich, dass der 25er genau so ist, da du 2 Bosse hier raus zu fall gebracht hast. Nun, wenn du mit deiner Gruppe Mimi(mimimi)ron, General Vezax und Yogg-Saron im 10er fertig hast und deine 25er-Gruppe sich langsam zusammengefunden hat, dann wirst du's sehen... Du wirst sehen, dass das einen ganzen Brocken knackiger ist. 
Falls ihr da noch ein paar Probleme habt, dann farmt doch erst einmal Malygos ab. Mir ist bewusst, dass du noch keine Taktik kennst, aber eine solche finden Leute wie DU ja eh raus wenn sie den Boss anschauen!


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Algalon seems to despawn after one hour of fight. This is most likely the same mechanics as Vaelastrasz allowing raids to try it only *one hour each day*.
> 
> Hört sich für mich nach Pro Tag an oder gabs da schon Updates zu?


http://blue.mmo-champion.com/12/1647361125...f-attempts.html
Bluepost dazu.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> http://blue.mmo-champion.com/12/1647361125...f-attempts.html
> Bluepost dazu.



Ah danke, aber das ist doch echt mal völlig daneben oder nicht? Ich meine eine Stunde pro Woche ist hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem Freu ich mich auf die Hardmodes aber erstmal normal durch durch die 25er Eiern, wobei ich mich auf die 10er Hardmodes mehr Freue.

Vieleicht führt Blizz ja doch noch die 3te Schwierigkeitsstufen "Elite" ein, per Script kann man den ja schon einstellen, nur die Instanz logischerweise nicht betreten, dann sollten alle zufrieden sein.


----------



## Tearor (28. April 2009)

danke für den bluepost!
eine stunde die woche also. wahrscheinlich kriegt man sonst von den grafikeffekten eh epileptische anfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu der generellen diskussion hier...
also ich finde ulduar10 schon n zacken schwerer als nax25. gerade weil viele encounter keinen tod verzeihen.
brutal viel schwerer ist es nicht, aber muss ja auch nicht imo, man vergleicht ja eine normale raidinstanz mit einer heroischen.

Witzig fand ich den Post wo einer schreibt wir haben maly und naxx noch nicht clear aber flame leviathan und razor down. hätt ich so nicht gedacht, aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dann in ulduar kommt is aber schon etwas schwerer. fand ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scabandari (28. April 2009)

Aber natürlich ist es wieder ein Heul-Thread.
Und komischerweise heulen die am lautesten, die wahrscheinlih noch nicht allzu weit gekommen sind.
Sonst würde ich nicht immer lese: Aber die Topgilden...
Könnt Ihr nicht wenigstens erst mal die Bosse legen und dann das Maul auffreißen? Ich verstehs echt nicht.
Mir ist Ulduar auf Hero nicht zu leicht und mit dem einen oder anderen Bug kommt auch noch ne Zufallskomponente ins Spiel, die es nicht leichter macht.
Wir sind eine eingespielte Gilde, sicher keine Profis aber gutes Mittelmaß. Und dass der Flame-Leviathan im 2. Try gelegen hat ist durchaus KEIN Maßstab für die Ini.
Für Klingenschuppe und den Dekonstruktor haben wir immerhin 3 IDs benötigt.

Um es noch mal zusammenzufassen: Mir sind die 'Top-Gilden' so was von Busen, das glaubt Ihr nicht. Warum sollte ich über leichten Content heulen, weils die Profis schnell clearen?
Das ist, als wenn ich meinen nächsten Box-Gegner x erst mal gegen Klitschko boxen lasse, der haut x aus den Turnschuhen und dann heul ich rum, dass mein Gegner x ne Wurst ist.


----------



## Gnorgh (28. April 2009)

Hier scheint einigen nicht klar zu sein, dass es einen riesigen Unterschied gibts zwischen Ulduar 10 und Ulduar 25. Unser Raid hat letztes Wochenende nebenbei mal Ulduar 10 gemacht. Bis einschließlich aller Wächter war das überhaupt kein Problem. Erst beim General wirds härter!

Im 25er ist das ganz anders. Da ist der Trash schon herausfordernd und wir haben es geschafft, in 3 Raidabenden 7 Bosse zu legen und dann noch Hodir ein Bisschen zu testen. Der Schwierigkeitsunterscheid ist echt gewaltig, kann ich dazu nur sagen.

Das scheint aber einigen, die in die billige 10er Version gehen und Ulduar 25 noch nicht gesehen haben, einfach nicht in die Birne zu gehen...


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Das scheint aber einigen, die in die billige 10er Version gehen und Ulduar 25 noch nicht gesehen haben, einfach nicht in die Birne zu gehen...


Die billige 10er Version... manche leiden echt unter Realitätsverlust, oder?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. April 2009)

Schade, dass bei den meisten Kommentaren keine Avatare der eigenen Chars dabei sind....

würde den wahrheitsgehalt vieler Aussagen gerne überprüfen. Ist ja oft der Fall, dass der Imba-Spieler noch nicht mal Naxx clear hat... *schmunzel*


----------



## Morgwath (28. April 2009)

Leute ohne Immortal weinen über zu leichten Content...wunderbar, könnte ich stundenlang lesen.


----------



## Gnorgh (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die billige 10er Version... manche leiden echt unter Realitätsverlust, oder?



Nimms nicht zu wörtlich. Ich find den Content nicht zu einfach. Aber Ulduar 10 ist im Vergleich zu Ulduar 25 doch recht billig, muss ich sagen!


----------



## szene333 (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und noch einmal: Die Hardmodes bringen nicht nur Herausforderung, sondern auch besseres Equip. Und das braucht man für spätestens Algalon, vorher wahrscheinlich für die anderen Hardmodes (an welchem beißt sich Ensidia gerade die Zähne aus? Freya?). Ihr könnt euch progressiv durch die Hardmodes raiden, warum ist das nicht genug?



Da ich mich mit den Hardmodes noch gar nicht befasst habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber der jeweilige Boss hat wohl keine anderen Fähigkeiten etc. Daher denke ich, dass die Sache dadurch bei weitem weniger interessant ist, als wenn man einen Boss/Ini hat, der einfach grundsätzlich schwer ist. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass die Sache Hardmodes eine sinnvolle Einführung war. Genauso wenig wie die Archivments. Ist eine nette Geschichte, aber Herausforderungen sehe ich da persönlich nicht. Naja, schade für die, die recht schnell durch Ulduar durch sind.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da ich mich mit den Hardmodes noch gar nicht befasst habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber der jeweilige Boss hat wohl keine anderen Fähigkeiten etc. Daher denke ich, dass die Sache dadurch bei weitem weniger interessant ist, als wenn man einen Boss/Ini hat, der einfach grundsätzlich schwer ist.


Doch, da müssten eigentlich andere Fähigkeiten zu kommen, bzw. der gesamte Kampfverlauf sich ändern. HardMode bedeutet nicht, dass der Boss bloß mehr Schaden macht und mehr Leben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. April 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da ich mich mit den Hardmodes noch gar nicht befasst habe..... Naja, schade für die, die recht schnell durch Ulduar durch sind.



Naja nicht ganz Bei Freya z. B. findest du eine Neuaflage von Sartha 3D ->Freya 3W ^^

Die Hardmodes werden schon richtig heftig werden und ich finde, dass diese noch lange eine Herausforderung darstellen.
Früher oder später (eher später) werden die meisten größeren Gilden durch Ulduar durch sein, aber so wie ich das einschätze wird das noch dauern. Und selbst wenn man einmal Ulduar clear hat, kann man noch lange nicht von Farm-Status reden. Bei einigen Bossen kann man immer noch sterben, jederzeit. 

Bis der Schuppen wirklich auf Farmstatus ist, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen...

Und wer jetzt schon quengelt, dass alles so einfach ist, ist entweder:

a) ein wirklich guter Spieler mit einer Top-Gilde im Rücken. Find ich klasse, gute Leistung *keine Ironie*

oder 

b) ein Schwätzer. Davon gehe ich in den meisten Fällen eher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (28. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz Bei Freya z. B. findest du eine Neuaflage von Sartha 3D ->Freya 3W ^^
> 
> Die Hardmodes werden schon richtig heftig werden und ich finde, dass diese noch lange eine Herausforderung darstellen.
> Früher oder später (eher später) werden die meisten größeren Gilden durch Ulduar durch sein, aber so wie ich das einschätze wird das noch dauern. Und selbst wenn man einmal Ulduar clear hat, kann man noch lange nicht von Farm-Status reden. Bei einigen Bossen kann man immer noch sterben, jederzeit.
> ...



/sign


----------



## szene333 (28. April 2009)

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Motivation, einen schonmal gelegten Boss nochmal im Hardmode zu legen, sich in Grenzen hält. Von mir aus könnte Blizz ruhig eine Ini mit ein paar Bossen machen, an der sich die Pro´s die Zähne ausbeißen. Somit hätten diese dann auch ihre Herausforderung. Ja, auch ich zahle 13 €/Monat und nein, ich jammere dann nicht rum, dass ich nicht alles sehe. 

Ich finde, *jeder* hat eine Herausforderung verdient.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (28. April 2009)

ulduar geringfügig schwerer als naxx? ich finde es ist ne riesen steigerung und für normalsterbliche gilden schon ne große herausforderung (noch nicht mal an den hardmode gedacht). bei uns hat nach 2 ids gerade mal eine gilde yogg besiegt und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der hardmode auch wirklich hard ist. also was will man mehr? es ist für jeden was dabei. der relativ leichte 10er modus, wo man auch random gut voran kommen könnte. der für durchschnittsgilden schon recht anspruchsvolle 25er mode und für die topgilden bleibt zu hoffen, dass der hardmode auch einiges zu bieten hat und nicht ein selbstläufer wird.


----------



## Kujon (28. April 2009)

es ist alles sooo einfach...

und trotzdem wird sogar bei naxx ein gewisses equip vorausgesetzt, sonst wird man nicht mitgenommen...aber es ist doch soooo einfach!?

naxx ist sooooo einfach...

und trotzdem wird zuerst geschaut, ob jemand das achievement hat, sonst wird man nicht mitgenommen...aber es ist doch sooooo einfach...!?

fact ist, dass es nur noch um die lila teile in den inis geht, oder wie kann ich mir sonst erklären, dass bei schlechten gruppen, bzw. schlecht equippten gruppen die herausforderung nicht angegangen wird und man lieber nach full t8/t8.5 leuten sucht, um naxx zu clearen und das item XY abzustauben? die community will doch schwere inis, oder lese ich falsch zwischen den zeilen?

ich behaupte, dass die wow-community leichte inis will, damit man die lila teile so schnell wie möglich abstauben kann und wenns zu viele haben, ist halt einfach der content zu einfach und blizzard wird an den pranger gestellt - obwohl wahrscheinlich die meisten keinen fortschritt erleben würden, wäre es wirklich schwierig - die wenigsten wissen leider noch, was 100x wipen über mehrere wochen am gleichen boss heisst...

also, das ergibt folgende schlussfolgerung: "wenn ich einen firstkill habe und ein neues teil looten darf, war die ini schwer und blizzard hat einen guten job gemacht - wenn ich aber höre, dass noch 30 andere gilden auch in der gleichen stunde den selben firstkill hingelegt hat, war die ini zu einfach, da ICH/WIR ja besser sind als alle anderen! also kann die ini nur zu einfach sein, ganz klare logische schlussfolgerung."

ein widerspruch in sich - ist halt schon ein beschissenes gefühl, wenn jeder zweite mit dem gleichen teil rumläuft, nicht?...aber eigentlich ist es ja eh egal, denn nur ICH habe mir das teil wirklich verdient, die anderen wurden sicher nur durch die inis gezogen, die können noch lange nicht so gut spielen wie ICH! die instanz war halt viel zu einfach - ICH hätte das auch geschafft, wenn die ini 10x schwieriger wäre!

damit das jetzt nicht doch missverstanden will: ich finde den schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen gut - man hat die möglichkeit sich im hardmode einer wirklichen herausforderung zu stellen und via achievements gibts auch noch ein paar schwere brocken zu bewältigen. ich gehe gern naxx, wenn die gruppe schlechter equipped ist, da ich das durchrennen langweilig und einschläfernd finde. equipcheck mache ich nicht, das sagt nix über die spielweise des charakters aus. einzig das verhalten ist für mich ein grund, jemand aus der gruppe zu kicken - fehlendes spielverständnis sehe ich auch nicht als grund, jemand zu kicken, mehr als aufforderung, dem- oder derjenigen ein paar tips zu geben. leider ist es nur noch eine minderheit mit dieser ansicht...

dann noch zu ensidia und den anderen topgilden: ihr wisst schon, dass die alle verfügbaren bosse schon auf den testservern getestet und gelegt haben. die haben mehr zeit auf den testservern verbracht, als wir auf den normalen - als messlatte würde ich diese gilden nicht nennen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Motivation, einen schonmal gelegten Boss nochmal im Hardmode zu legen, sich in Grenzen hält. Von mir aus könnte Blizz ruhig eine Ini mit ein paar Bossen machen, an der sich die Pro´s die Zähne ausbeißen. Somit hätten diese dann auch ihre Herausforderung. Ja, auch ich zahle 13 €/Monat und nein, ich jammere dann nicht rum, dass ich nicht alles sehe.
> 
> Ich finde, *jeder* hat eine Herausforderung verdient.



Die neuen Hardmodes sind ja meistens das Selbe wie bei Satharion, also schon ein ziemlich Netter Kampf, vor allem im 10er (Mal von der 86sec Taktik abgesehen), aber Achievments sind nicht wirklich eine Motivation da gebe ich dir recht. Für mich schon, da ich gerne die Mounts haben möchte aber nicht alle im Raid denken so und geben bei Reinen Achievment Runs alles was sie können, warum auch? Gibt ja nur 10-50 Punkte wo keiner was mit anfangen kann. Viele wollen halt belohnt werden wenn sie es sich schon selbst Schwer machen.

Algalon ist sicher eine der Herausforderungen die nicht jeder annehmen kann, aber es könnten ruhig ein Paar Mehr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

@ Radulf:
Es gibt ja nichtmal "nur" die Achievements, sondern auch besseren Loot. Ich glaube, das weiß nicht jeder.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Radulf:
> Es gibt ja nichtmal "nur" die Achievements, sondern auch besseren Loot. Ich glaube, das weiß nicht jeder.



Najo, bei den Hardmodes Trifft das zu, aber die paar Equipment Punkte Mehr braucht man auch nicht unbedingt bzw die meisten meinen das Tx Set geht über alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Equipment ist ja stehts nur das mittel um Progress zu machen und unter Progress fällt bei den meisten nicht sich den Boss selbst schwer zu machen, also wofür noch besseres Equipment? Finde ich selbst schade aber so ist nunmal die Denke bei vielen.

@Kujon

Oft ist es ja so bei den Aktuellen Naxx Farm Gruppen wie früher in Kara... die Haben zu 90% gut ausgestattete Char um 1-2 Gildies nachzuequipen und vieleicht noch weil 1-2 Leute was Spezielles Brauchen und da kann ich verstehen das man lieber noch nen Tx Char mitnimmt anstatt noch einen Random zum ziehen mitnimmt.

Naxx 25 ist so einfach das man es mit einer Heroequipten Gruppe schaffen kann, zwar nicht in 3 Stunden aber es geht.


----------



## Zerano (28. April 2009)

Hallo allesamt,
ich schreibe selten in Foren, jedoch muss ich nach 20fachem Lesen der selben Diskussionen in verschiedenen Themen auch mal was sagen.

ES GEHT NICHT DARUM WIE SCHWER ODER LEICHT WOW SEIN SOLLTE, DA JEDER WAS ANDERES WILL.

ES GEHT DARUM, WAS WOW EINMAL WAR !

WoW war im Ursprung ein Spiel, in dem dir so gut wie NICHTS geschenkt wurde. Alles war so schweineteuer, so umständlich und sehr schwer-sprich du musstest viel reinstecken, sehr viel sogar, hast aber am Ende auch was gutes gehabt. Heutzutage kriegste alles, aber auch wirklich fast alles in den Hintern gesteckt, Bosse sind sehr viel einfacher und Anspruchsloser geworden.

Damals war JEDER Boss mit einer GUTEN GRUPPE, bei der nicht jede Woche 2 Leute weggehen und 2 neue kommen MACHBAR! Das Problem ist, dass die breite Masse von Heute, die damals NICHT GESPIELT hat nun etwas anderes will. Und Blizz MUSS NACHZIEHEN, sonst gehen diese wieder.

Wir sind damals in MC gut - sehr gut vorangekommen, sogar mit 22Leuten!!!! Und ZG, AQ und BWL waren auch nicht schwer, wenn die Leute was in der Birne hatten und auch aktiv waren. Problem war bei uns der ständige Verlust von Membern, was das ganze dann "unmöglich" machte, aber nicht die SCHWIERIGKEIT.

Blizzard macht den Fehler, in dem sie Leuten, die einfach kein Skill haben, bzw. sich wenig Mühe geben sich den anzueignen und dem Fehlverhalten von Gilden, die es nicht schaffen eine anständige Truppe auf die Beine zu stellen, nachgeben.

Denn nochmal zur Wiederholung: DER ALTE CONTENT WAR FÜR JEDERMANN MACHBAR, nur ist die Masse einfach zu unmotiviert dafür.
Ich habe Naxx nie gesehen, dies lag aber nicht an seiner Schwierigkeit, sonder einfach an der Tatsache, dass man Leute hat, die einfach zu Vernantwortungslos mit Sachen wie Raidverplichtung etc. umgehen. Natürlich, jeder will sein RL haben usw., aber dann muss man sich dementsprechend in eine solche Gilde einfinden und nicht etwas vorlügen und dann wieder weggehen. Wer einfach wenig tun will/kann und trotzdem alles sehen will, der hat halt Pech gehabt, prob ist, das sind mehr als die hälfte aller WoW-Spieler.

Und ja es ist ein Spiel, ABER! Was ist ein Spiel für jeden einzelnen? Für mich DIE HERAUSFORDERUNG und der Hardmode ist zwar eine Herausforderung, aber leider kein Content PUNKT.

2Jahre lang hat Blizz die Leute mit einem "schweren" Content beschenkt und jetzt ändern sie alles um, für mich ist das ein "legitimer" Betrug an die ursprüngliche Spiel-Community.

Für jeden der es nun angenehmer hat in WoW Spass zu haben freue ich mich, ich jedoch kanns leider nicht abhaben. Ich wunder mich, wie Leute heutzutage noch Probleme haben können bei Raids, wo alles so sehr vereinfacht wurde. Und es ist FAKT, dass viele alte Leute, die einfach Skill hatten, weg sind! Und das merkt man einfach sehr!

PS: Für Satzbau- und Rechtschreibfehler haftet meine Versicherung.

MfG
Zerano


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2009)

bei uns sind rnd grps im 10er an levi gewiped...


----------



## Zerano (28. April 2009)

Fehlpost


----------



## justblue (28. April 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was macht Blizzard, mit dem Ende des Addons von "Wrath of the Lich King"?
> Wenn es genauso laufen wird, dass jeder doofe Raid diesen Lich König umhauen kann, wird es echt lächerlich.
> Ja dann einen Hardmode einfügen, genau! Damit ja nur ein paar den König mit bisschen mehr Hp umhauen oder mehr Adds.



Ich glaube, dass der Lich King genauso wie Algalon nur dann angegangen und gelegt werden kann, wenn zuvor jede Menge Bosse im Hard Mode besiegt worden sind. Und genauso wird man dann nur eine Stunde pro Woche an ihm "üben" können. Daher werden ihn tatsächlich nur die wirklich guten Raids irgendwann einmal zu Gesicht bekommen.

Eine Zeit lang war sogar geplant, dass der Lich King nur von einem 25er-Raid besiegt werden kann und der Boss im 10er gar nicht auftaucht. Ich weiß nicht, wie da derzeit der Stand der Dinge ist.


----------

